# So, I did something....



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I got myself a Valentine's Day present. I put a deposit on a little silver boy. I've been watching these little guys since he was posted by his breeder and when one was sold, I realized how upset I got thinking I lost out on on what may be a once in a lifetime kind of puppy. I discussed this ad naeseum with my kids, and even my youngest daughter's boyfriend said go for it. Laurie (youngest daughter) was attempting to figure out how to get him for me, even suggested a cool name that I think might stick. 
I finally gave up and gave in. I'm still not sure I deserve him, but the family and friends say I do, so, I did it. 
Just got the text that he should be here next week. 
Oh boy! I think I'm nesting. I'm trying to clean the house, I just warned everyone that I plan on grooming everybody so we make a good impression on the pup. I'm getting a lot of eye rolls, but, whatever. Lol
Laurie suggested calling him NoOne Loves Me as a joke about my silly play pouting at her. Noah sort of bloomed from that. Or, since he's silver, Tinman (after a horse I like and the Wizard of Oz, because you've got to have heart)
He sort of looks more serious than that, more like a Noah. 
Oh boy! I'm rambling, but I'm excited and terrified at the same time. I've never had a pup shipped in. Poor little guy, I know he'll be ok, but he's just a baby! I hope he likes me. 
Now I need to figure out how to post his picture. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Yay, how exciting! Of course you deserve him  Where is he coming from? I had a cat with a 10 hour flight (storm delay) and she was no worse for the wear. Bring something to clean him up in case he goes to the bathroom, but otherwise I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks! He's being delivered by a very experienced nanny. I just need to drag a companion with me to keep me focused on driving safely and to deal with a crowded airport. I am not very good with crowds and noise. 
He's coming from Dalin in N. Carolina. 
I'm so excited! He's gorgeous! But so tiny (to me, at least!)

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So you finally did it!!!! I'm so jealous! I want a silver toy too but it just isn't possible at this stage in my life .....but I can love your little guy can't I???? LOL!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, please do since I'm totally in love with your Molly. I mean, Bug is. ?

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So exciting!! Congrats.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

How exciting!! I'm sure everyone is going to love him!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He is gorgeous, you are so lucky ! Please post lots of pictures when he's home !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a handsome boy! You made the right decision and I am so excited for you.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am so excited for you and a little jealous but I swore never 4 again, he is beautiful. Can't wait the hear when you get him the entire story and more photos


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I can see why you feel in love, he's adorable. And it's fun to watch their coat change.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so excited for you and can't wait to hear all about your adventures! Even though I have everything that I want and am completely poodle happy, I miss the thrill of getting a new puppy, so I will enjoy it vicariously through you!
And he is family! We need to check his pedigree to see how many great nephews away he is from Teaka!!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations, BorderK! I am so excited for you. He is just adorable!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh wow, Borderkelpie, I'm SO excited for you! He's GORGEOUS! Can't wait to hear more about him. One question though. Am I missing something? I thought you said a silver boy, but the picture of him looks a reddish brown? Will he turn silver? I'm not very good at understanding colors.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing Trixie. He looks brown on my computer. And brown doesn't turn to silver. BUT...it can be different monitors and so forth that can look different to different people. He is adorable at any rate. And yes, of course you deserve him. You'll be the perfect poodle parent. And it sounds like he'll have lots of people around to love on him. Big congrats on such a cute puppy.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oops, duplicate!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You have every right to be over the moon excited about him coming home to you soon.

I had one pup travel with a "nanny" of sorts and another, Poppy, shipped to me and they both did just great. Neither was traumatized, other than being away from their poodle Mom and siblings. I am sure he will be just fine.

It will be so much fun to watch him grow and mature into a silver version of Tiny's kids. They are beautiful.

Can hardly wait for you to share more of your new kid with all of us!

Congratulations, Mom.

Cathy


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just thought of a good name..............Dalin's Tinman of the Ark

Dalin's Heart of the Ark

Dalin's Tinman Noah of Oz

Dalin's Noah's Two by Two

Dalin's The Tinman's Genesis

Dalin's Tinman's Valentine


LOVE HIS CALL NAME OF 'NOAH' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I do like Tinman's Valentine


----------



## Laumau (Dec 17, 2016)

He's so precious! My little guy came on an airplane, no nanny, and he did fine. It all went very smoothly. Hopefully it will for you too- especially with a nanny. Congrats!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations on your handsome little guy!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Congratulations, sooooooo exciting! He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, oh, oh, so happy. Sooooo happy for you. WOW! Yay!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow! So many sweet comments, thanks! 
Yes, ladies, he's silver. It may be hard to tell from the photo, but since his nose is black, he can not be a brown. Brown dogs have brown noses. If he were brown, he'd fade to silver (brown) beige. (there is a gorgeous café or silver beige available, too-tempting, but we thought the more active silver would fit me better) Since his tiny little nose is black, he will fade to silver like his face. 
MollyMuiMa, such awesome name ideas! Beautiful! I love several of them. You're so creative and have a beautiful imagination.

I will need to keep a picture record to see which of us clears to silver faster. I have a head start, though. Lol


Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Wow! So many sweet comments, thanks!
> Yes, ladies, he's silver. It may be hard to tell from the photo, but since his nose is black, he can not be a brown. Brown dogs have brown noses. If he were brown, he'd fade to silver (brown) beige. (there is a gorgeous café or silver beige available, too-tempting, but we thought the more active silver would fit me better) Since his tiny little nose is black, he will fade to silver like his face.
> MollyMuiMa, such awesome name ideas! Beautiful! I love several of them. You're so creative and have a beautiful imagination.
> 
> ...


BK...I know silver dogs will not have a brown nose, but black. But on _my_ computer, he looks like he's brown with a brown nose. LOL. This is why when you buy curtains or rugs, they'll say, "Color may vary due to differences in computers." Hahaha. He'd look gorgeous either way...by the way...very happy for you.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you, PBG! I can't wait to take him shopping for just tube right collars and harnesses and goodies. Lol. 
I made a quick stop for toilet paper today, came home with a cute bowl and a bunch of toys. I'm just pleased I remembered the tissue. Lol

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

BK...............forgot to ask, how small is he? In size or tiny toy?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He's in size. That's tiny enough for me. Lol
Guesstimate is 10.5-11 inches and 6-6.5 pounds. That's still scary small to me. Bug is 11 inches and 11 pounds. I swear, he's not fat! He has ribs in there somewhere. Lol. He's just a tank. Laurie says the extra 5 pou dos is his ego. He is rather Proud of himself. 
So, I guess I will be owned by Bug, Master of the Universe and Noah/Tinman (let's see if anyone catches this musical reference) The Pale Emperor. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Should have proof read that better, sorry. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> Thank you, PBG! I can't wait to take him shopping for just tube right collars and harnesses and goodies. Lol.
> I made a quick stop for toilet paper today, came home with a cute bowl and a bunch of toys. I'm just pleased I remembered the tissue. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


I am happy that you remembered the TP also....really funny. I had about 6 hours from talking to the breeder and finding out Poppy was coming until bed time. I made a mad dash to 3 stores to get puppy stuff then ran home to unpack all of the Iris things I had put away just the day before. I did not sleep much then picked up my friend the next morning, he took the day off work to go with me, then we drove an hour to the airport cargo hanger. 

This will be such an exciting day. I took a couple of trash bags, a water dish, bottled water and some cleaning supplies. Poppy had peed in her crate and it was nasty so we bagged up all the paper and rug that was in the crate and threw them away before driving home. We cleaned her up some and cleaned the inside of the crate too....it was soooooo smelly. Poppy rode home on Tom's lap. She came United and their cargo hanger has a nice fenced play and potty place for dogs who are shipped. We let her potty and play a bit before we headed home. I took a collar and leash along so she would be secure once out of the crate. She had a nice drink of water before we drove home. Remember, all Airport terminals have dog rest, potty, areas for service dog use so you can use an area like that before you leave the terminal, or, as we did, we stopped part way home for her to stretch her legs again. You could maybe put down a pee pad for him to try.

Poppy on gotcha day riding in Uncle Tommy's lap! 13 weeks old......


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh, VQ! So exciting! Yes, so much to do and that wonderful mad dash to the airport. I'm terrified and excited! 
Thanks for sharing tube potty area info, I had no idea they offered that. Good! I hate to start off on the wrong foot. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> He's in size. That's tiny enough for me. Lol
> Guesstimate is 10.5-11 inches and 6-6.5 pounds. That's still scary small to me. Bug is 11 inches and 11 pounds. I swear, he's not fat! He has ribs in there somewhere. Lol. He's just a tank. Laurie says the extra 5 pou dos is his ego. He is rather Proud of himself.
> So, I guess I will be owned by Bug, Master of the Universe and Noah/Tinman (let's see if anyone catches this musical reference) The Pale Emperor.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk



The 2016 model Dalins are all leg and neck, very little body.
Check out this pic of Teaka and Trulee standing up next to one another - Teaka, a somewhat chubby 7 pounds, and Trulee 2 1/2! You can tell by their heads that Trulee is a much smaller dog, but height is the same. Noah Tinman may just trick Bug into thinking that he is the same size!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I love that picture of them together! I will soon have the male version of it. Lol we'll be bookends. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I brought wee wee pads, baby wipes, bottled water, nutracal, and steamed chicken breast.
The nice part about having a nanny is that Richard's sister's puppy who had traveled with Trulee pooped in the carrier and Nanny Kim had cleaned it up - great service for about the same price as cargo!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I love that picture of them together! I will soon have the male version of it. Lol we'll be bookends.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk



That's right, had not thought about that - you need to take the same picture!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I plan on getting the jeep all organized for him tomorrow. Potty pads are a great idea. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I plan on getting the jeep all organized for him tomorrow. Potty pads are a great idea.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk



Maybe make a trial trip to the airport just to time it lol. You know like they do in sit-coms when somebody is expecting a baby and they take a trial run to the hospital?
I was so scared of being late that I got there about 3 hours early lol!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

The nutrical and steamed chicken is a great idea, especially for such a tiny person. I took a little kibble and some treats with us but Poppy was not interested. The teeny ones have more urgent nutritional needs if they have not eaten in a while. I knew Poppy would not starve to death on our way home. 

I was glad to have taken a towel aand extra water to clean her up after the pee accident in the crate. She smelled really nasty. Her pee was extremely strong smelling for about three days. Maybe from stress or what the breeder was feeding her. Tom was great to let her ride in his lap, even though she still smelled awful. He wouldn't have it any other way, bless his heart. Poppy got a bath right away after arriving at home. She was a trooper!

Hope you don't have a long drive to the airport....which airport are you picking him up at? I went on line or Denver International airport and found out where the main terminal potty area was....then checked out the cargo terminal and found out about their special fenced area for pets. The staff there were great. I was glad Poppy had a direct flight from Dallas to Denver.

When Iris came from Kentucky the lady bringing her and her brother had a 4 hour layover in CHICAGO. NO DIRECT FLIGHTS from Louisville to Denver. She found the Chicago airport potty area and put the pups on leashes to potty and exercise them and give them water. It was a huge help to be able to do that with 2 nine week old babies.

Is the airport far away? I am so excited for you. When does he come?

Hope you can sleep,the night before. Be rested for the drive. I was so exhausted as I had just lost Iris 4 days prior and had not much sleep,for a couple of weeks, but somehow I slept like a log the night before going for Poppy. Tom would have driven had I not slept that night, but I was rested.

Have a wonderful "gotcha day" whenever it is!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> The nutrical and steamed chicken is a great idea, especially for such a tiny person. I took a little kibble and some treats with us but Poppy was not interested. The teeny ones have more urgent nutritional needs if they have not eaten in a while. I knew Poppy would not starve to death on our way home.
> 
> I was glad to have taken a towel aand extra water to clean her up after the pee accident in the crate. She smelled really nasty. Her pee was extremely strong smelling for about three days. Maybe from stress or what the breeder was feeding her. Tom was great to let her ride in his lap, even though she still smelled awful. He wouldn't have it any other way, bless his heart. Poppy got a bath right away after arriving at home. She was a trooper!
> 
> ...



Tom sounds like a wonderful person and a great friend, you are so lucky to have him!
The nutracal probably won't be necessary since he isn't as young or tiny as Trulee was but it couldn't hurt to have just in case. The great thing about having the nanny is that delays don't matter - he will be safe and have all of his needs attended to until he arrives safely to her arms!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

BorderKelpie, congratulations on your new baby. I love the way those Dalin pups look. I am always shocked at how incredibly small Toys are as babies. Incredibly small and cute. Please will you post one picture of you holding the pup so we can have something to demonstrate the pup's size.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Tom sounds like a wonderful person and a great friend, you are so lucky to have him!
> The nutracal probably won't be necessary since he isn't as young or tiny as Trulee was but it couldn't hurt to have just in case. The great thing about having the nanny is that delays don't matter - he will be safe and have all of his needs attended to until he arrives safely to her arms!


k

I am incredibly lucky to have both Tom and my other dear friend Gil in my life. True friends are really hard to come by and are to be treasured. They would do ANYTHING to support me. That's really special.

I think the nanny idea is fabulous. I would be terrified to ship a tiny little dog without a nanny or going to get the pup myself. I did not worry so much about shippy Poppy as Betty has been doing this so long...and Poppy was quite sturdy at 16 lbs. little porker....she quit growing 2.5 months ago. Finished at 41 lbs. just right. The thought of a teeny tiny like you and BK will have would terrify me. Afraid I would break the pup or step on it and hurt it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMG I missed it before that it was a Dalin puppy mill puppy! wtf? How did I miss that? :shocked:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It's extremely disappointing to me. We always recommend buying from ethical show breeders, and then this happens and quite a few of the regulars condone it. Where are your ethics, your backbone?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Charmed said:


> BorderKelpie, congratulations on your new baby. I love the way those Dalin pups look. I am always shocked at how incredibly small Toys are as babies. Incredibly small and cute. Please will you post one picture of you holding the pup so we can have something to demonstrate the pup's size.



Thanks, I will take that as a compliment to my girls too ?
For your size reference, here is 9 month old 2 1/2 pound Dalin Trulee being held by her Daddy two weeks ago - the snowsuit, which was huge on her adds to her size lol









For comparison with Dalin Timi who is 5 3/4 pounds.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, and pardon my bragging, I just had to add some cute shots of Dalin Trulee - she looks awful in that one lol!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Great size comparison, and so very pretty. I can not imagine a tiny dog in my house. My cat was 3 lbs at 10 weeks!

I always have to chuckle because I think Poppy was probably well over a pound when she was born and finished at 41 lbs. she seems small to me.

It is all relative.

BorderKelpie, I know how excited you are to welcome your baby boy home.

Cathy


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am excited, Cathy, thank you! He will be so tiny compared to what I'm used to, but I love how durable, healthy, and happy these guys are. I can't wait to see what his favorite games will be. I want yo see him tracking because o love the idea of a tiny tracking dog. Lol
I can't help wondering how minuscule they must be as newborns. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Great size comparison, and so very pretty. I can not imagine a tiny dog in my house. My cat was 3 lbs at 10 weeks!
> 
> I always have to chuckle because I think Poppy was probably well over a pound when she was born and finished at 41 lbs. she seems small to me.
> 
> ...


41 pounds - that is right about exactly what you hoped for, right? Isn't it grand when your dream comes true! I am just about floating on air about Trulee ?
And believe me, you really do get accustomed to the size - I was a bit nervous when she was under 2 pounds, but now she feels kind of big to me - I would have been happyif she had finished when she was 2 1/4 pounds lol!
What age was Poppy when you felt she was finished? I feel like Trulee is done, she hasn't grown in the past 2-3 months, but I don't know, she had not had a heat yet... Timi kept growing until she was over a year, her heat wasn't until 15 1/2 months...


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> I am excited, Cathy, thank you! He will be so tiny compared to what I'm used to, but I love how durable, healthy, and happy these guys are. I can't wait to see what his favorite games will be. I want yo see him tracking because o love the idea of a tiny tracking dog. Lol
> I can't help wondering how minuscule they must be as newborns.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


That would be a riot, to see a tiny guy get his tracking mojo on! Poppy is all about tracking and bunnies and squirrels. We tried out gun shots and she didn't blink an eye. She would be a great hunter. Let's hope your little guy enjoys nose games.

Can not wait to see more of him.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> 41 pounds - that is right about exactly what you hoped for, right? Isn't it grand when your dream comes true! I am just about floating on air about Trulee ?
> And believe me, you really do get accustomed to the size - I was a bit nervous when she was under 2 pounds, but now she feels kind of big to me - I would have been happyif she had finished when she was 2 1/4 pounds lol!
> What age was Poppy when you felt she was finished? I feel like Trulee is done, she hasn't grown in the past 2-3 months, but I don't know, she had not had a heat yet... Timi kept growing until she was over a year, her heat wasn't until 15 1/2 months...


Poppy is exactly as I had hoped she would be, size wise. Betty, the breeder, said she would be between 40-45 lbs. iris was 37 lbs so we are right on what I had hoped for. She is incredibly strong and test me on that every day. She has not had any growth in 2 1/2 months, so we are finished. Tomorrow is her 1 st Birthday. Can hardly believe it. Her brother, Milo, who is also on the forum, is 37 lbs and his pictures could be pictures of her. I have not done her spay yet, as you know, but inspect her daily, hoping she isn't coming into heat. Lola, her cousin, came in heat at 10 months, yikes! Poppy took a liking to a LARGE, sweet Great Dane boy at the dog park yesterday. He was quite infatuated with her. Turns out he also still has his boy bits. I had better watch out for her! Ha!

No poodle/dane crosses for me! Here she is on Squirrel watch!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Poppy is exactly as I had hoped she would be, size wise. Betty, the breeder, said she would be between 40-45 lbs. iris was 37 lbs so we are right on what I had hoped for. She is incredibly strong and test me on that every day. She has not had any growth in 2 1/2 months, so we are finished. Tomorrow is her 1 st Birthday. Can hardly believe it. Her brother, Milo, who is also on the forum, is 37 lbs and his pictures could be pictures of her. I have not done her spay yet, as you know, but inspect her daily, hoping she isn't coming into heat. Lola, her cousin, came in heat at 10 months, yikes! Poppy took a liking to a LARGE, sweet Great Dane boy at the dog park yesterday. He was quite infatuated with her. Turns out he also still has his boy bits. I had better watch out for her! Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> No poodle/dane crosses for me! Here she is on Squirrel watch!



She is gorgeous! Sounds like she has a great breeder - I know how wonderful it is to find a breeder that you can trust to accurately and honestly describe the pups to you - it is anxiety provoking to choose a puppy long distance, but each and every one of my four Dalin's were precisely as Lynn described right down to the small nuances of their personalities ?
And no, please no Danedoodles lol! I found that in the month or so before Timi came in that the boys were very interested in her but she was horrified by their interest, first time ever that she wanted to sit on my lap at the dog park! So my guess would be that it is just innocent puppy love for Poppy, nothing more!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I am excited, Cathy, thank you! He will be so tiny compared to what I'm used to, but I love how durable, healthy, and happy these guys are. I can't wait to see what his favorite games will be. I want yo see him tracking because o love the idea of a tiny tracking dog. Lol
> I can't help wondering how minuscule they must be as newborns.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk



I think that they are around 2-4 ounces at birth.
But don't worry, he will be plenty sturdy - you expect him to be a little bigger than Timi, right?
Well I never worry about her, Super Timi is mighty strong!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Since most of my dogs seem to enjoy nose games, I'm hoping he will, too. I got a giggle out of their reaction to a contractor I hired once. He warned me he was about to use a nail gun in the house and I should lock the dogs up since it sounds like a .22 going off and most dogs are scared of it. He fired it once and was swarmed by little dogs looking for whatever yummy snack he just shot! 
Yes, I use the dogs in the barn and field for rodents and they are welcome to eat what they catch at my place (I purposely don't bait because of hawks and my dogs).

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I think that they are around 2-4 ounces at birth.
> But don't worry, he will be plenty sturdy - you expect him to be a little bigger than Timi, right?
> Well I never worry about her, Super Timi is mighty strong!
> View attachment 381105


I think this is the photo that sold me the most. I love how active she is. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Viking Queen said:


> Poppy is exactly as I had hoped she would be, size wise. Betty, the breeder, said she would be between 40-45 lbs. iris was 37 lbs so we are right on what I had hoped for. She is incredibly strong and test me on that every day. She has not had any growth in 2 1/2 months, so we are finished. Tomorrow is her 1 st Birthday. Can hardly believe it. Her brother, Milo, who is also on the forum, is 37 lbs and his pictures could be pictures of her. I have not done her spay yet, as you know, but inspect her daily, hoping she isn't coming into heat. Lola, her cousin, came in heat at 10 months, yikes! Poppy took a liking to a LARGE, sweet Great Dane boy at the dog park yesterday. He was quite infatuated with her. Turns out he also still has his boy bits. I had better watch out for her! Ha!
> 
> No poodle/dane crosses for me! Here she is on Squirrel watch!


Poppy sounds perfect! No wonder that Dane boy was interested, she's gorgeous! He has excellent taste in the ladies. Beautiful and classy, but fun, too. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I think this is the photo that sold me the most. I love how active she is.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk



And I KNOW that Lynn matched you with the perfect poodle of your dreams - that is why we in the Dalin Poodle Group call her our Poodle Fairy Godmother - she grants all of our fondest poodles wishes ❤?❤


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She and I talked a while about that. Between my eyesight issues and the activities I enjoy, she thought he was the best suited for me. I'm glad she chose for me, I was trying to decide between the silver and café but blacks are my favorite. I just can't see them anymore. She thought the silver would be easier to see and groom and he's more active and I like active dogs. (Even though they drive my daughter over the edge daily. Lol her dogs are couch potatoes, they drive me nuts just lying there)

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> She and I talked a while about that. Between my eyesight issues and the activities I enjoy, she thought he was the best suited for me. I'm glad she chose for me, I was trying to decide between the silver and café but blacks are my favorite. I just can't see them anymore. She thought the silver would be easier to see and groom and he's more active and I like active dogs. (Even though they drive my daughter over the edge daily. Lol her dogs are couch potatoes, they drive me nuts just lying there)
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk



And good thing that you are not going there to pick him up or you probably would have wound up binging Home both boys - have you noticed how many of the Dalin Mom's who go to Lynn's house to pick up their babies wind up taking two?!
I think it would have been impossible to resist this hunk of gorgeous poodle had you gone there yourself!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

One of the reasons I opted to have Nanny Kim deliver him instead. Lol. And those apricots.....!

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Bug trying to prepare for his little brother. 









Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> It's extremely disappointing to me. We always recommend buying from ethical show breeders, and then this happens and quite a few of the regulars condone it. Where are your ethics, your backbone?


 
Getting a new puppy is a happy time for us humans and hopefully for the new puppy. But think what this puppy's ancestors have gone through to get him where he is. 

I am compelled to speak out, to stand up for what I believe in...mostly for the benefit of those new members who may not know about this breeder. (you can do a search if you like) Even though this is your happy thread BK, I feel an obligation to domestic dogs everywhere. I do not approve of promoting a puppy mill. We always talk about back yard breeders and puppy mills, including show mills... and we steer members looking for puppies away from them. We try to educate people. Correct me if I'm mistaken, but I believe you've helped with that endeavor yourself BK.

I've always respected and liked you BK and you seem like someone who cares so much about animals and I truly believe you give them a loving home. I think your puppy is very cute and no doubt of good conformation etc. _However_, it saddens me that you have chosen to support this puppy mill-like breeder who got ousted from AKC for housing/treating animals the way she did and charged and convicted by a jury of her peers of animal cruelty. 

You may have a nice dog with nice blood lines...*BUT* what those dogs and their ancestors have had to endure to get to these puppies is most disturbing to people like me who are horrified by puppy mills like this one. And new people here or lurkers ought to be made aware of it and not have the reality of it occluded. Or have people distracted by this unrealistic, over exaggerated promotion of this puppy mill by your fellow groupie.

Education is key...for _those_ who are receptive of it. I hate to put a damper on your happy time and that most certainly is not my intention. And I'll say no more after this. I feel like I was forced to speak up for those voiceless creatures. It is terribly sad and sickening to witness yet again this promoting of a real puppy mill that got busted not only once, but multiple times over the span of several years. You help people like this keep hundreds of dogs...way too many dogs, in inappropriate living conditions and help them to make money so they can keep on doing it. Do dogs really deserve to live like that just so people like you and TP can get puppies? There are other breeders. Why go to a puppy mill even if it is a show puppy mill? She will just continue to do this over and over as long as people support and promote her. 

People...do you notice the over-the-top pushing of this breeder? (_not_ so much by the OP) It's _so_ extreme that it appears there's an agenda...some kind of assistance in selling them perhaps? Who knows? It's held down just enough below the surface to remain under the radar. 

Again, BK, your puppy is cute as can be and I hope you enjoy every minute with him. But while you're enjoying him, keep a picture in your mind of those dogs before him, day after day, week after week, year after year crammed up in over crowded, outdoor kennel conditions, that were reported by witnesses and (if the pictures we all saw are correctly matched, filthy inhumane conditions) away from a normal household environment. 

There are loads of puppies and adult dogs on this forum that people found that are every bit as nice without going through this Dalin puppy mill.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Bug trying to prepare for his little brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a very cute picture. And I just know you're going to give your puppy a wonderful home. That is good. That you're going to Dalin for a puppy...well, you know how I feel. I'm sorry but I just have to say what my heart dictates.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I decided to google Dalin Toy Poodles and the first thing that came up was a "Poodle Forum" thread from November 19/14. I joined of in November/14 but I don't recall the discussion, probably still finding my way around and never read it. It's lengthy and shocking, not only in its content but the opinions of members on this forum. I wish I'd taken the time to look into Dalin the last time it became an issue on PF, because if HALF of the allegations are true, then this forum is indeed promoting a high volume breeder. Borderkelpie, I am sincerely sorry to rain on such an incredibly exciting time for you, and through lack of knowledge I bought my sweet wonderful Abbey from a high volume breeder. A mistake I did not make again. I just checked the breeders website I got Abbey from, 24 puppies for sale, 2-4 mths old, 2-3 mths old and 20 ready to go over the next few weeks, and 4 more litters to be born in the next 6 weeks. I expect this breeder would be considered small in comparison to Dalin.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Best of luck with the new puppy. Earlier posts should have raised serious concerns.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

peepers said:


> Best of luck with the new puppy. Earlier posts should have raised serious concerns.


Just as looking beyond those posts into the actual person and dogs that they denigrate relieves all concerns and garners faith and trust in the breeder and her dogs!


----------



## KBMeredith (Nov 1, 2016)

Awww super cute!,,


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have read all those previous posts about the breeder BK is getting her puppy from. I also have read TP posts about her fur babies the same breeder. If this breeder is as bad as claimed she would not still have a license to breed with.

I also think it is very hurtful to dampen the excitement of getting a new baby by condemning a breeder who is still license to breed. I got my Tina 20 years ago from a wonderful breeder (now deceased) who had 7 more dogs than what the zoning allowed (toy Poodles). I purchased a total weight 4 pound poodle for 50.00 and got buyers for the other 6 at 50.00 to get them a home. She was not shut down and kept breeding until she died, she was notified she had to reduce the number of dogs she had at one time. She had an illness that put her in a wheel chair, and lost control, she also had employees that looked after caring for the dogs due to her illness.

A puppy mill to me is someone that breeds anything and everything and they live in deplorable conditions of sickness and disease with matted hair. That is the kind of breeder to go after. Also many times competitors will cause problems. This breeder is still licensed is she not. After seeing TP babies if I were to get a puppy I would consider her breeder (not that I want a puppy, but you never know).


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> I have read all those previous posts about the breeder BK is getting her puppy from. I also have read TP posts about her fur babies the same breeder. If this breeder is as bad as claimed she would not still have a license to breed with.
> 
> I also think it is very hurtful to dampen the excitement of getting a new baby by condemning a breeder who is still license to breed. I got my Tina 20 years ago from a wonderful breeder (now deceased) who had 7 more dogs than what the zoning allowed (toy Poodles). I purchased a total weight 4 pound poodle for 50.00 and got buyers for the other 6 at 50.00 to get them a home. She was not shut down and kept breeding until she died, she was notified she had to reduce the number of dogs she had at one time. She had an illness that put her in a wheel chair, and lost control, she also had employees that looked after caring for the dogs due to her illness.
> 
> A puppy mill to me is someone that breeds anything and everything and they live in deplorable conditions of sickness and disease with matted hair. That is the kind of breeder to go after. Also many times competitors will cause problems. This breeder is still licensed is she not. After seeing TP babies if I were to get a puppy I would consider her breeder (not that I want a puppy, but you never know).



Thank you for being open minded Glorybee. Only the dogs that were over the legal limit were taken from Lynn, they were in fine condition on the day that they were taken, with absolutely no indications of neglect or abuse according to the veterinarian who examined them that day. Lynn was then and is still allowed to keep the remainder of her dogs as her kennel always has and always will pass every inspection that is done. And by the way if you ever do need another poodle, she often has retired dogs up for adoption, and the ones that I have seen adopted by our Dalin group members worked out just wonderfully, quickly adapting to their new loving families. In fact we are looking forward to seeing one of the retiree's going to her new mama next week!
At any rate I agree that it is highly inappropriate to have this conversation on a thread that was to celebrate the arrival of BK's new puppy and I hope that the mods will adhere to the forum rules and remove the intentionally inflammatory posts and these subsequent responses to them. This is a time for celebration of a wonderful new puppy being added to our forum family, and BK does not deserve to have her celebratory thread sullied in this manner!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Glory, I think BK knew there would be controversy in buying a Dalin Kennels puppy. I would urge you to look at the conditions where the parent dogs are kept and not just at puppies if you get a puppy from a breeder. It is easy to fool people with a cute puppy, but you have no idea if they come from filthy conditions unless you visit in person.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Getting a new puppy is a happy time for us humans and hopefully for the new puppy. But think what this puppy's ancestors have gone through to get him where he is.
> 
> I am compelled to speak out, to stand up for what I believe in...mostly for the benefit of those new members who may not know about this breeder. (you can do a search if you like) Even though this is your happy thread BK, I feel an obligation to domestic dogs everywhere. I do not approve of promoting a puppy mill. We always talk about back yard breeders and puppy mills, including show mills... and we steer members looking for puppies away from them. We try to educate people. Correct me if I'm mistaken, but I believe you've helped with that endeavor yourself BK.
> 
> ...


I am wondering how you know this breeders dogs are "crammed up" in filthy, outdoor kennel conditions? Have you visited her?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey, BorderKelpie.....
Back to your original post about the puppy.

Poppy and I WERE SHOPPING TODAY AT A PET STORE AND i realized I knew NOTHING about raising a very very small dog. Maybe you could educate me a little bit. 

Tell me a little about what you plan to feed the little guy and how you will transition him from the breeders food to what you are going to feed. I know it must be trickier than just transitioning a bigger pup. With Poppy and Iris I never worried about if they would miss a meal or two during transition, but I know a missed meal can be a bigger deal for a tiny guy.

I just am curious.......

Also, how are you doing with your getting things organized for the baby? How is your excitement level right about now? Has Bug been reading up on raising boys since he picked out those books. Sure hope so.

Inquiring minds want to know.

Love Cathy and Poppy


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Caddy said:


> I decided to google Dalin Toy Poodles and the first thing that came up was a "Poodle Forum" thread from November 19/14. I joined of in November/14 but I don't recall the discussion, probably still finding my way around and never read it. It's lengthy and shocking, not only in its content but the opinions of members on this forum. I wish I'd taken the time to look into Dalin the last time it became an issue on PF, because if HALF of the allegations are true, then this forum is indeed promoting a high volume breeder. Borderkelpie, I am sincerely sorry to rain on such an incredibly exciting time for you, and through lack of knowledge I bought my sweet wonderful Abbey from a high volume breeder. A mistake I did not make again. I just checked the breeders website I got Abbey from, 24 puppies for sale, 2-4 mths old, 2-3 mths old and 20 ready to go over the next few weeks, and 4 more litters to be born in the next 6 weeks. I expect this breeder would be considered small in comparison to Dalin.


I'm not understanding how assumptions can be made about a breeder that you have not visited for first hand knowledge. How do you know that this breeder has far more puppies on her premises than the breeder you previously purchased a puppy from? How do you know that Dalin Kennel has many more puppies than the 24 available now, 20 more soon and four litters on the way of your former breeder? This seems very judgmental and assumptive on your part.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Stormey916, I see you just joined PF today, and it appears you came with an agenda! I'm inclined to agree with VQ so I will leave it at that.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

stormey916 said:


> I am wondering how you know this breeders dogs are "crammed up" in filthy, outdoor kennel conditions? Have you visited her?



She has not visited Dalin, but there are dozens and dozens of people in our Dalin group who actually have visited and have nothing but nice things say. Several even on this forum who were able to see past the vicious rantings, discover the truth for themselves, and are living happily ever after with their perfect Dalin Poodles' yet they choose not to waste their time as I do arguing with the mindless zealots who have chosen this unwarranted hate campaign against a wonderful breeder who has spent over fifty years shaping and improving the breed that we love and to this day continues to make the poodle dreams come true of many lucky pet homes including mine!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Stormey916, I see you just joined PF today, and it appears you came with an agenda! I'm inclined to agree with VQ so I will leave it at that.



VQ has been nothing but nice and supportive of BK's choice, you sadly have not been, but it would be nice if you changed your stance - perhaps it is not too late for you to flag your own post and ask that it be removed if you have indeed had a change of heart.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

In my humble opinion, it would be kind and respectful to BorderKelpie if all discussions about her chosen breeder, and any and all controversies surrounding that breeder, could be discussed in another, separate thread. 

BorderKelpie just wanted to share her excitement over her new baby's arrival, and did not mean, I am sure, to stir up old issues.

Thank You, this is all I wish to say on this subject.

The End, Viking Queen


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> VQ has been nothing but nice and supportive of BK's choice, you sadly have not been, but it would be nice if you changed your stance - perhaps it is not too late for you to flag your own post and ask that it be removed if you have indeed had a change of heart.


Hahahaha, some of us are not sheep, TP. You can't convert the whole world to your Dalin cult.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Viking Queen said:


> In my humble opinion, it would be kind and respectful to BorderKelpie if all discussions about her chosen breeder, and any and all controversies surrounding that breeder, could be discussed in another, separate thread.
> 
> BorderKelpie just wanted to share her excitement over her new baby's arrival, and did not mean, I am sure, to stir up old issues.
> 
> ...


Someone tried to start a new post, but I think it was removed.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Someone tried to start a new post, but I think it was removed.



As should all posts with the sole intent of stirring up controversy be.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Caddy said:


> Stormey916, I see you just joined PF today, and it appears you came with an agenda! I'm inclined to agree with VQ so I will leave it at that.


Yes, I did just join yesterday and was browsing announcements, came upon this lady so excited about her new puppy, only to see her happiness being dampened by a few unkind comments about her choices. Saddening, not sure how I have an agenda though. I'm a newcomer, you have been around here awhile it seems. I hope I don't get further discouraged about what I read in here...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, you obviously know your way around a message board, but sometimes it's good to wait a bit and get to know the situation before you jump in with your opinions. If you want to see why people have such strong reactions, all you have to do is a simple search.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Hahahaha, some of us are not sheep, TP. You can't convert the whole world to your Dalin cult.



I am well aware that some people are too close minded to see the truth, but you won't stop me from sharing the joy that I have found by getting my poodles from such a wonderful breeder as Dalin. There will always be people smart enough to say "I want a poodle like that, let me find out for myself what the truth is", and I get such a kick out of it when I see Lynn make the perfect match for family after family! 
So happy for BK that she has been able to think for herself and bring some of the poodle joy that I know into her life! I am betting that it won't be the last time either - we have so many Dalin mama's in our group who go back for a second, a third, and fourth - many much quicker than I did!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The puppy is very refined looking to my amateur eye and has had all the health testing. I'm happy for BK and am looking forward to to stories of the Toy on the farm.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Why do I have this feeling of déjã vu ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Why do I have this feeling of déjã vu ?



Um because certain people are obsessed with the idea of starting a war every time Dalin is mentioned, and Dalin is always going to be mentioned because there are many happy Dalin Poodle owners and there will be more to come?


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Well, you obviously know your way around a message board, but sometimes it's good to wait a bit and get to know the situation before you jump in with your opinions. If you want to see why people have such strong reactions, all you have to do is a simple search.


I appreciate your observations of me, I'm actually new to message boards, I'm more of Twitter and Facebook kind of girl-lol! 
Which opinions do you mean, I was just asking if anyone who was casting doubt had ever actually been to the Dalin Kennels, or knew Lynn DeRosa? Can anyone give me a straight answer to that question? Because if we were in a court of law, all the assumptions about what's going on there could be considered slander. Just an observation and a question, not an opinion at all...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Tiny Poodles;27364I am betting that it won't be the last time either - we have so many Dalin mama's in our group who go back for a second said:


> 381569[/ATTACH]


Wow, must be a VERY high volume breeder to support that many mamas!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

stormey916 said:


> I appreciate your observations of me, I'm actually new to message boards, I'm more of Twitter and Facebook kind of girl-lol!
> Which opinions do you mean, I was just asking if anyone who was casting doubt had ever actually been to the Dalin Kennels, or knew Lynn DeRosa? Can anyone give me a straight answer to that question? Because if we were in a court of law, all the assumptions about what's going on there could be considered slander. Just an observation and a question, not an opinion at all...


You obviously know TP or are one of TP's alters, so I'm not engaging you further. You're going on ignore.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> You obviously know TP or are one of TP's alters, so I'm not engaging you further. You're going on ignore.



You are cray-cray if you think I have alters - have I ever been shy about speaking up under my own name?
Stormy, do I know you? If not I think I would like to - you sound like a reasonable gal with an open mind who is able to discern fact from slanderous blather!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Viking Queen said:


> Hey, BorderKelpie.....
> Back to your original post about the puppy.
> 
> Poppy and I WERE SHOPPING TODAY AT A PET STORE AND i realized I knew NOTHING about raising a very very small dog. Maybe you could educate me a little bit.
> ...


Thank you, Cathy and Poppy!

I've already got him a small bag of the flavor he is used to (he eats chicken, I feed the duck formula of the same brand) so I figured that might be safer than straight out switching like I usually do. Just in case, I picked up 12 cans of organic food in two flavors so I can mix that in if needed. I also tend to use a fair amount of treats while training, so hopefully, I can keep blood sugar levels even while teaching him how to blend in. I have a ****** that doesn't do well empty, so I'm at least used to keeping her topped off. 
I hope I've got enough to get by until we sort out exactly what he needs. I have all sorts of crates in all sorts of sizes that I've collected over the years. I grabbed an adjustable cat harness to keep him close by until he's learned how to walk on a leash. I'm hoping that will fit him. If nothing else, I found a ferret harness my old roommate left behind. 
I have a little basket with new toys so he can show me his favorites. Anything he doesn't like, I'm sure Bug will. Lol 
The feeding of a little guy worries me the most, followed by me being a blind klutz and trampling him. I'm considering putting a kitty bell on him, but worry about choking. 
Potty training a tiny will be interesting, but it's time I learned something new. I do have a potty box in case that works better. I worry about hawks out here so my little guys potty on the covered and fenced back porch. 
We've been discussing putting in a ramp for my old boy, maybe I should so Noah doesn't have to navigate the back steps. 
I'm concerned, but I think I can keep him safe and happy. Other than that, I can always post here in a panic if he forgets to eat enough for my comfort. I hope I can bend down far enough to work leash manners and tricks, though. I kind of snap, crackle and pop a bit more than I used to. 
I think it'll be adorable turning him into a tiny little farm dog, although, he has met cattle already, the sheep and goats are probably new to him. They're used to dogs, though. 
(Speaking of, I noticed some udder development in one doe and both ewes, he'll have babies to visit soon, too. Oh! And fresh milk, too!)

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Wow, must be a VERY high volume breeder to support that many mamas!



Nobody would be able to shape and improve the breed like Lynn DeRosa has Toy Poodles by raising one or two litters a year in their living room. You know full well that she has been celebrated many times by her peers for being the top Champion producer of the year numerous times and has had hundreds of champions and Grand Champions to her credit in her over fifty years in the breed. All of the great toy poodle breeders in history, the ones that hobby breeders brag about having in their poodle's pedigrees have been kennel breeders. There is nothing wrong with that if one has made it their full time vocation and has the appropriate and enriching environment for their dogs as I know that Dalin has. Though I have not been there myself, I know many reliable people who have - and the proof is in the pudding - no matter if a poodle leaves Dalin at 12 weeks, 9 months, or 5 years old, a happy, healthy, well adjusted poodle is what they report receiving!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Thank you, Cathy and Poppy!
> 
> I've already got him a small bag of the flavor he is used to (he eats chicken, I feed the duck formula of the same brand) so I figured that might be safer than straight out switching like I usually do. Just in case, I picked up 12 cans of organic food in two flavors so I can mix that in if needed. I also tend to use a fair amount of treats while training, so hopefully, I can keep blood sugar levels even while teaching him how to blend in. I have a ****** that doesn't do well empty, so I'm at least used to keeping her topped off.
> I hope I've got enough to get by until we sort out exactly what he needs. I have all sorts of crates in all sorts of sizes that I've collected over the years. I grabbed an adjustable cat harness to keep him close by until he's learned how to walk on a leash. I'm hoping that will fit him. If nothing else, I found a ferret harness my old roommate left behind.
> ...



I hate to tell you this, but for some reason the silvers tend to be difficult eaters. I hope that he isn't, but just in case he is, I would fret too much, it is really when they are under four months old that you need to worry about blood sugar levels, by his age he should be pretty stable. It is a good idea though to try to keep him from jumping until he is over a year old (easier said than done because Dalins do like to fly, but like all toy poodles they are at pretty high risk for breaking their front legs before they are fully grown (with between 8-12 months being the riskiest time period). Stairs are fine, in fact you may want to consider getting carpeted doggie stairs for the sofa and the bed, or at least make sure that there are thick rugs and pillows in likely landing spots. I am holding my breath until Trulee reaches 12 months (she is 9 months now), fortunately she knows she is small and does not try to jump off of high things much, but she had been known to take a tumble - she is so light, it is very easy for one of us or the dogs to accidentally send her airborne! 
So with that being said, I highly recommend thinking about insurance, at least until he gets past the danger zone of the first year - the peace of mind is priceless!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I already have carpeted stairs for the bed. I'll get some for the sofa. I can move the (mostly unused) dog beds around the furniture in case of a tumble. I keep buying them beds, they still prefer mine, I don't mind a bit, though. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Cult is right Zooesysmom!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> Thank you, Cathy and Poppy!
> 
> I've already got him a small bag of the flavor he is used to (he eats chicken, I feed the duck formula of the same brand) so I figured that might be safer than straight out switching like I usually do. Just in case, I picked up 12 cans of organic food in two flavors so I can mix that in if needed. I also tend to use a fair amount of treats while training, so hopefully, I can keep blood sugar levels even while teaching him how to blend in. I have a ****** that doesn't do well empty, so I'm at least used to keeping her topped off.
> I hope I've got enough to get by until we sort out exactly what he needs. I have all sorts of crates in all sorts of sizes that I've collected over the years. I grabbed an adjustable cat harness to keep him close by until he's learned how to walk on a leash. I'm hoping that will fit him. If nothing else, I found a ferret harness my old roommate left behind.
> ...


It sounds like you have his food all thought out well. The thought of fresh goats milk for him is wonderful. I forgot you have goats. 

The cat or ferret harness sounds like a great idea. The figure 8 style harnesses will be the most "slip proof" style.

I did get a little clip on light for Iris when she was older as I could not see that black dog in the dark, and I do not have eyesight problems. My yard is not fenced and I could put her out to potty and she would stick close by but I couldn't see her. Black dogs disappear at night unless there is snow on the ground for a bright background.

Walmart had little clip on lights in sporting goods department that I fastened to her collar. I could see where she was in the dark. The last few months I had to put her on a flexi lead to potty as she could not hear me and her night vision was poor too. 

You will have great fun teaching Noah to be a farm dog. My friends who own the feed store in town live on a farm and their Pappillion, Frank, was a master mouser and bunnies were not safe either. That teeny tiny dog could hunt! Since he has been gone, none of their farm dogs has taken over varmint control like Frank did! Even the barn cats don't do what he did.

You can always teach your little guy tricks while he sits on the bed or a couch or other elevated surface. Teach him to go up to your chair or the couch for you to attach his leash and harness....nice elevated surface for you to work from. Then he can go down for leash work or walking. You will figure it out.

At least Poppy was not so close to the ground for me to reach and she sprouted up fast. My most difficult time was when, 3 weeks after I got her, she peed an ocean on The bathroom floor, I didn't notice it and fell, injuring my neck & shoulder. She was so strong and boisterous, it was a difficult 2.5 months while my chiropractor fixed the damage. Those of us who are not young anymore heal more slowly.

I am excited for you to get Noah soon!

I can hardly wait to hear "gotcha day stories"!

Have a restful night, my friend.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Nobody would be able to shape and improve the breed like Lynn DeRosa has Toy Poodles by raising one or two litters a year in their living room. You know full well that she has been celebrated many times by her peers for being the top Champion producer of the year numerous times and has had hundreds of champions and Grand Champions to her credit in her over fifty years in the breed. All of the great toy poodle breeders in history, the ones that hobby breeders brag about having in their poodle's pedigrees have been kennel breeders. There is nothing wrong with that if one has made it their full time vocation and has the appropriate and enriching environment for their dogs as I know that Dalin has. Though I have not been there myself, I know many reliable people who have - and the proof is in the pudding - no matter if a poodle leaves Dalin at 12 weeks, 9 months, or 5 years old, a happy, healthy, well adjusted poodle is what they report receiving!


With the volume she breeds it's not at all surprising for her to get that many ch or gch. Show enough dogs enough times and you will get points on them. And have enough of your own dogs you can compete them against each other to get points. I've seen dogs be ch and gch in multiple countries that should not have been worthy of getting anything. But they showed enough, in smaller shows or against similar quality dogs and got the points. I wish that judges wouldn't award points to such dogs. I'm not against kennel breeders, though I would never keep my dogs that way, but there is a difference between a kennel breeder with 2 or 3 females and 20+.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Brilliant ideas, VQ! You just helped me with a project idea. I'll make a leashing platform, sort of like a mounting block for horses. Most of my dogs know 'Perch' so I will make one for him with steps so he doesn't jump. Yay! An excuse to play with my power tools!

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is a picture of the light that I had for Iris' collar... it is about 2" long.....light weight and was about $7. It was in where Walmart has exercise equipment, yoga mats, hand weights, etc. it has 3 red lights and you can have the lights flash or not flash or off. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> She is gorgeous! Sounds like she has a great breeder - I know how wonderful it is to find a breeder that you can trust to accurately and honestly describe the pups to you - it is anxiety provoking to choose a puppy long distance, but each and every one of my four Dalin's were precisely as Lynn described right down to the small nuances of their personalities ?
> And no, please no Danedoodles lol! I found that in the month or so before Timi came in that the boys were very interested in her but she was horrified by their interest, first time ever that she wanted to sit on my lap at the dog park! So my guess would be that it is just innocent puppy love for Poppy, nothing more!


Hahaha, I bet CEB was pretty surprised to find out that the puppy she purchased was not accurately and honestly described to her...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I love it! I need coffee, guess I'll put that on my list, too. Thanks!

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> Brilliant ideas, VQ! You just helped me with a project idea. I'll make a leashing platform, sort of like a mounting block for horses. Most of my dogs know 'Perch' so I will make one for him with steps so he doesn't jump. Yay! An excuse to play with my power tools!
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


A girl can never have too many power tools! I thank my Dad every day for teaching me how to use them.......he was a GEM!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Borderkelpie, it looks like you're pretty much ready for the big day !

Harnesses are a must for toys, even when adults. Regular collars tend to make them choke.

Also, don't hesitate to be as demanding with a toy as you would be with any bigger size dog. I've had many, many toys and all of them went outside to do their business, even in our canadian winters ! They tend to be more stubborn and fussy but if you're firm, they get over it.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I have grandpa to thank for my tinkering hobby. We used to have a blast building together. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

If Walmart does not have the light in stock, go to their website....they should be able to ship it to your local store for you to pick up with no shipping charges. I have done that many times.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Nobody would be able to shape and improve the breed like Lynn DeRosa has Toy Poodles by raising one or two litters a year in their living room. You know full well that she has been celebrated many times by her peers for being the top Champion producer of the year numerous times and has had hundreds of champions and Grand Champions to her credit in her over fifty years in the breed. All of the great toy poodle breeders in history, the ones that hobby breeders brag about having in their poodle's pedigrees have been kennel breeders. There is nothing wrong with that if one has made it their full time vocation and has the appropriate and enriching environment for their dogs as I know that Dalin has. Though I have not been there myself, I know many reliable people who have - and the proof is in the pudding - no matter if a poodle leaves Dalin at 12 weeks, 9 months, or 5 years old, a happy, healthy, well adjusted poodle is what they report receiving!


She is not being celebrated anymore by her peers and hasn't been for years...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Dechi said:


> Borderkelpie, it looks like you're pretty much ready for the big day !
> 
> Harnesses are a must for toys, even when adults. Regular collars tend to make them choke.
> 
> Also, don't hesitate to be as demanding with a toy as you would be with any bigger size dog. I've had many, many toys and all of them went outside to do their business, even in our canadian winters ! They tend to be more stubborn and fussy but if you're firm, they get over it.


I hope to remember that he is a dog. I let Bug get away with stuff because he's cute. When he became a bully, we had to really buckle down and work on his manners (or lack thereof). He actually seems more content knowing the rules. I will try not to think of Noah as a toy and remember he is a dog with a desire for structure. Thank you for the reminder. It's a great one. 
I've been picked on for Bug by family and friends because I was always a stickler for canine manners and then I got Bug and turned into mush. He still has me wrapped around his little toe, but he earns his spoiling now. I really don't think housetraining will be that bad as long as I stay on top of it. I spend most of my time outdoors anyway. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> With the volume she breeds it's not at all surprising for her to get that many ch or gch. Show enough dogs enough times and you will get points on them. And have enough of your own dogs you can compete them against each other to get points. I've seen dogs be ch and gch in multiple countries that should not have been worthy of getting anything. But they showed enough, in smaller shows or against similar quality dogs and got the points. I wish that judges wouldn't award points to such dogs. I'm not against kennel breeders, though I would never keep my dogs that way, but there is a difference between a kennel breeder with 2 or 3 females and 20+.



Actually Lynn would very much agree with you about many of today's champions not being worthy of putting a paw in the ring let alone having a title slapped on them, but it is laughable for you to suggest that Dalin's belong in that category, the exceptional conformation of Dalin Poodles is known through-out the world, and that sadly I believe is where much of this slander arises from, just plain old ordinary jealousy. 
And where is this kennel breeder that you speak of with 2-3 females? You Spoo people really ought to stay out of these discussions about toy poodle breeders - twenty toy poodles wouldn't produce half the puppies in a year that your Spoo breeder with 2-3 females would. Why don't you people realize that it is a slippery slope that you are heading down when you seek to make it somehow unethical for a breeder to own more than 2-3 females. You are playing right into he animal activists like PETA's hands, and if this keeps up before we know it toy breeds will cease to exist and next they will be onto the end of all domestic animals. Slippery slope - stop falling into their trap and fighting amongst ourselves. Pet lovers and breeders need to support one another and fight against them - don't help them to pick us off one by one or everyone will suffer! Nobody is immune - they go after the bigger easiest to hit targets first, but believe it, they will be knocking on (or knocking down) your favorite breeder's door next!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Here is a picture of the light that I had for Iris' collar... it is about 2" long.....light weight and was about $7. It was in where Walmart has exercise equipment, yoga mats, hand weights, etc. it has 3 red lights and you can have the lights flash or not flash or off. Just a suggestion.



I got clip on lights and collars for Timi to walk at night, found them on eBay for a buck or two each. Don't want people stepping on her, she pretty much disappears at night too!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Eclipse said:


> She is not being celebrated anymore by her peers and hasn't been for years...



Yes, I am aware that PETA and some envious "peers" took care of that, for now. Sad for her, but very fortunate for us pet seekers who are now getting exceptionally show quality toy poodles to enjoy in our very own homes as pets ?


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, I don't think it was so much PETA and envious peers, she ruined her reputation all by herself.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Could someone direct me to the admins of this forum please...


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

stormey916 said:


> Could someone direct me to the admins of this forum please...


Admins. Have been notified.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

To Borderkelpie: congratulations! Enjoy your beautiful puppy! I too, have a silver toy, a female, and she makes my heart sing every day. Her name is Daphne, and I hope your little Noah brings you years of joy and laughter.

To the ladies here who have an ugly agenda: I am a friend of Lynn DeRosa. I have been to her home and spent time with her. She is a dear friend. In the 30+ years as an animal professional, working with groomers, vets, and breeders I can honestly say there are very few people I have 100% confidence and admiration for. Lynn DeRosa is one of those people. 
Lynn will welcome anyone with open arms, honest advice, and genuine care and expertise. She understands toy poodles like few others. I've been around "dog people" all my life, I can tell the real thing when I see it. She is the real deal. 
So to you ladies I say, why don't you think about what you are doing? Sabotaging this poor pet parents thread with your own agendas? REally, this is not kind. Especially when not one of you even knows lynn, visited her place, or have ever talked to her. Really, is this how you want to be viewed by newcomers here like me?
And finally, to all your posts about Lynn and Dalin Kennels, let me just remind you... Fake news isn't something Donald Trump invented-lol- so don't believe everything you read in our day of "snippet news".


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

BorderKelpie,

On a slightly humerous note,

Since you have sheep on the farm, have you considered doing this the next time they are shorn? I find it hilarious! Hone those poodle grooming skills!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dalin Kennel - Page 2 - ?????: ??????? ?? ????????



> *This is her third time!!!!*
> 
> From: Northern Neck Kennel Club
> Sent: Friday, September 07, 2012 8:29 PM
> ...



*Fake news? Ummm...I don't think so.*

http://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/129305-akc-suspends-dalin-toy-breeder-10-years.html


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Anyway, I hope you enjoy your little puppy BK. I'm sure you'll be happy and your puppy will have a great home. I know you're excited and I'm sure you're _so _excited that nothing could dampen that happiness. I just hope she's cleaned up her act and that she doesn't keep so many dogs these days that some organization or the law has to step in again. That would be best for all concerned. Best wishes.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Viking Queen said:


> BorderKelpie,
> 
> On a slightly humerous note,
> 
> Since you have sheep on the farm, have you considered doing this the next time they are shorn? I find it hilarious! Hone those poodle grooming skills!


I have been threatening to do this! My daughter is relenting, I think. She's quit arguing and now just rolls her eyes. This spring might see some creatively shorn sheep around here. Lol I colored one last year, so why not? The old one, Misha, is pretty tolerant. ?

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> I have been threatening to do this! My daughter is relenting, I think. She's quit arguing and now just rolls her eyes. This spring might see some creatively shorn sheep around here. Lol I colored one last year, so why not? The old one, Misha, is pretty tolerant. ?
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


I am just silly enough to do this, especially if it would annoy someone! I am pretty traditional with grooming poodles, but sheep.......


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled- I see that you are so upset that you are going to rehash all of your frustrations on this thread. My son in law is an attorney, I think I will talk to him about what he thinks of this, as he is well aware of what a great person Lynn is as well. Maybe it is time to close up your computer for the night!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Viking Queen said:


> I am just silly enough to do this, especially if it would annoy someone! I am pretty traditional with grooming poodles, but sheep.......


Since I'm on a corner lot, I figure my sheep are seen by many. They actually have people stop and visit with them and I've caught my neighbors giving them treats. I kind of want to color them for Easter as I think that'd would be fun for everyone. I love the little girl next door. I think she would love cored sheep. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Dalin Kennel - Page 2 - ?????: ??????? ?? ????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And hear is an excerpt from the testimony of Dr. Cunningham about the Dalin dogs.










What an atrocity it is that Lynn was convicted of the "horrible crime" of not providing her clean, healthy, well hydrated and well nourished dogs with water while they were sleeping at night! Dr. Cunningham is the Vet who examined the dogs on the day that they were confiscated and she found absolutely nothing wrong with them.
I read the testimony of the Creasy mentioned in this alert and it was an equally favorable description of the kennel and the dogs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

stormey916 said:


> Poodlebeguiled- I see that you are so upset that you are going to rehash all of your frustrations on this thread. My son in law is an attorney, I think I will talk to him about what he thinks of this, as he is well aware of what a great person Lynn is as well. Maybe it is time to close up your computer for the night!


I think, as a new member on this forum, you ought to stop stomping and throwing your weight around so much. Maybe it's time for you to back off and ease back into this forum a little like most new members do. I see why you want me to close up my computer.

We all have our own perception of what constitutes a great person.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

stormey916 said:


> To Borderkelpie: congratulations! Enjoy your beautiful puppy! I too, have a silver toy, a female, and she makes my heart sing every day. Her name is Daphne, and I hope your little Noah brings you years of joy and laughter.
> 
> To the ladies here who have an ugly agenda: I am a friend of Lynn DeRosa. I have been to her home and spent time with her. She is a dear friend. In the 30+ years as an animal professional, working with groomers, vets, and breeders I can honestly say there are very few people I have 100% confidence and admiration for. Lynn DeRosa is one of those people.
> Lynn will welcome anyone with open arms, honest advice, and genuine care and expertise. She understands toy poodles like few others. I've been around "dog people" all my life, I can tell the real thing when I see it. She is the real deal.
> ...



Ahh, so happy to have another member of our Dalin family to speak the truth about the woman that we know and admire! Please don't let the few relentlessly angry members scare you off, there are plenty of nice poodle people here who will welcome you and your lovely dogs! Folks, Stormy is a Master Groomer who is always so kindly willing to offer advice, wait until you see her gorgeous Poodles!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That's no excerpt. It's just a stand alone page of text. Where's the case number to look up? You_ are_ nervous, aren't you. 

Anyhow, you really ought to stop advertising for this miller's puppies. 

But I'm done here. It's no news. We'll just have to wait for the next time. :wave:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> That's no excerpt. It's just a stand alone page of text. Where's the case number to look up? You_ are_ nervous, aren't you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like you are so fond of saying it is public record - why don't you go pay for a copy of the transcripts yourself - if you have any interest in knowing the actual truth that is.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> That's no excerpt. It's just a stand alone page of text. Where's the case number to look up? You_ are_ nervous, aren't you?
> 
> Um... the case number is at the bottom of the years old email you posted in this thread. Seriously, stop harassing and drop it!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> Thank you, Cathy and Poppy!
> 
> I've already got him a small bag of the flavor he is used to (he eats chicken, I feed the duck formula of the same brand) so I figured that might be safer than straight out switching like I usually do. Just in case, I picked up 12 cans of organic food in two flavors so I can mix that in if needed. I also tend to use a fair amount of treats while training, so hopefully, I can keep blood sugar levels even while teaching him how to blend in. I have a ****** that doesn't do well empty, so I'm at least used to keeping her topped off.
> I hope I've got enough to get by until we sort out exactly what he needs. I have all sorts of crates in all sorts of sizes that I've collected over the years. I grabbed an adjustable cat harness to keep him close by until he's learned how to walk on a leash. I'm hoping that will fit him. If nothing else, I found a ferret harness my old roommate left behind.
> ...


I keep a bell on Cayenne due to her size 3 pounds, she stays out of the way, in fact all my toys have either walked behind me or to the side without me telling them. I do not allow mine to jump on or off the sofa, bed or lap. Cayenne hurt her leg by jumping up and down on her hind legs because a cat was outside. They are always picked up and put down everywhere. Sage has really long legs, she jumps on the sofa, but was 5 when I got her and I tried to stop it but gave up. She is the only 1 of 8o that has jumped, never had a leg problem, other than Cayennne


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Viking Queen said:


> Here is a picture of the light that I had for Iris' collar... it is about 2" long.....light weight and was about $7. It was in where Walmart has exercise equipment, yoga mats, hand weights, etc. it has 3 red lights and you can have the lights flash or not flash or off. Just a suggestion.


I use the same thing on all my girls after dark as my yard is not fenced and one goes to the very back to relieve herself. They are great little gadgets.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Borderkelpie, it looks like you're pretty much ready for the big day !
> 
> Harnesses are a must for toys, even when adults. Regular collars tend to make them choke.
> 
> Also, don't hesitate to be as demanding with a toy as you would be with any bigger size dog. I've had many, many toys and all of them went outside to do their business, even in our canadian winters ! They tend to be more stubborn and fussy but if you're firm, they get over it.


I have to disagree with Dechi. All my 6 toys went outside to potty. However, I trained Cayenne to the potty patch, and then Sage and would train any others. First, they do not want to go in the rain or snow, no problem with the potty patch. Second if one needs to go aftr we are in bed, I just put them on the floor and they run to potty patch come back and whine to be put back in bed.

I have one with artificial grass, a pan and a rack so the grass does not slide. Naturally, I pick everything up as it is left on potty patch, the in the summer wash them outside in the winter in the bath tub. I swear by potty patches.

I totally agree do not treat them any different that a mini or standard when it comes to training, if you give them an inch they will take a mile, and it is hard to do as they are so cute


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

stormey916 said:


> Poodlebeguiled said:
> 
> 
> > That's no excerpt. It's just a stand alone page of text. Where's the case number to look up? You_ are_ nervous, aren't you?
> ...


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Well BK's post was surely high jacked here, and it is a shame. If you want to discuss any breeder you need to start a new post it will still be seen by newbies. And to treat a new member like Stormey has been treated is not nice at all. I have nothing in this game, but think it is wrong, especially if they are still licensed. If she lost her license permanently that is a different story, she would not still be breeding.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Viking Queen said:


> BorderKelpie,
> 
> On a slightly humerous note,
> 
> Since you have sheep on the farm, have you considered doing this the next time they are shorn? I find it hilarious! Hone those poodle grooming skills!


OMG VQ - that's so funny, I love it and I wish I had a flock of sheep in my front lawn.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> Well BK's post was surely high jacked here, and it is a shame. If you want to discuss any breeder you need to start a new post it will still be seen by newbies. And to treat a new member like Stormey has been treated is not nice at all. I have nothing in this game, but think it is wrong, especially if they are still licensed. If she lost her license permanently that is a different story, she would not still be breeding.



I would like to be done with this thread. I would like to stop responding. But every time I plan on it, someone writes something that I feel a need to respond to because it's not accurate. But I will try after this.

I think it would be good Glory, if you re-read the posts by this new member. There was some aggressiveness and personal attacks going on in some of her posts and she was responded to in defense only. I will not be responding further.

I said it before in response to you Glory, that breeders here are not required to be licensed. (at least not that I've ever heard of.) AKC doesn't allow or disallow anyone to breed. But they can remove their club privileges and membership and thereby not be able to register their puppies with AKC. That has nothing to do with a license. She can still turn out puppies like loaves of bread on a conveyor belt and may only be temporarily thwarted if she breaks the law again. But if she is suspended from AKC, which by all accounts is a fact if you look it up on AKC's pages, she can not register the puppies. At least that is my understanding. Maybe she got re-instated. I don't know...haven't looked lately. 

I will not argue any further about something that is fact and of public and court records. That's silly. Debate only makes sense when it's about opinion.

As far as this thread being hijacked...what does anyone expect? To be silent about this supporting of something that is against most peoples' convictions and morals about how dogs should be kept? And to sing the praises to the rafters when they don't believe in a breeder like this? Why is it okay to advertise and promote, support a breeder that has this history, but it is not okay to oppose it? Why is it okay to have it all one sided and only one opinion or view of it exposed while the other view is silenced? Sounds to me like our liberal media that you are usually so against. Yes, BK is getting a new puppy and she is excited and happy but she chose to support this huge scale breeder/ puppy mill and that is naturally going to bring on some objection. 

Another thing...this nonsense that keeps being bandied around by TP, that a good breeder needs to own upwards of hundreds of dogs to breed nice dogs is complete and utter b.s. That everyone who doesn't have a dog from this mill or doesn't keep dogs this way is jealous is the most ridiculous and really sick thing I ever heard. One does not need to own and house every sire and dam in their breeding program. There is such a thing as travel and A.I, trading and matching up with other dogs outside of their kennel and matching mates from all over the world. So that doesn't hold water and there are loads of wonderful dogs being bred from small scale, home breeders. So to keep on using that as an excuse to house hundreds of dogs in outdoor kennels is just that...an excuse along with all the rest of it.

And lastly, a forum is just that...a forum, a discussion where opinions are posted. And not just the opinions that are dictated by one or a few. When you post on a forum, you can not expect everyone to agree and if someone doesn't go along with something, to say it's hijacking. I made it very clear that I had mixed feelings...that one, I was happy indeed for BK and the prospect of getting a new puppy but at the same time I was quite horrified and saddened that she had chosen to support this breeder with the repeated run-ins with the authorities.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

BK, congrats! With all my heart I am so happy for you! Please post about it on the other poodle forum as I would love to follow your story!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BK I just want to reiterate how happy I am that you chose Dalin as your Toy Poodle Breeder - it was very wise of you to look beyond the internet blather and realize what an incredible breeder and wonderful person she is - I know that without a doubt you will be rewarded with the poodle of your dreams just as Lynn has done for me four times now over the past twenty years or so. 
Please don't let the negative nellies that hang in the rafters of PF ready to swoop down and attack anyone who sees the truth of how wonderful Dalin Poodles are get you down - remember they have never met Lynn, never spoken to Lynn, never visited her home and kennel, probably never met a single poodle that she produced, but we have a huge group of Dalin Moms and Dads who have, and they adore and appreciate Lynn just as you do!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh and I forgot to mention The Toy Poodle Shuffle! Don't worry, it just comes naturally when you have a little one in the house, you just instinctively begin to not lift your feet up when you walk , but rather Shuffle along so if there should happen to be a tiny poodle in your path, they just get bumped out of the way rather than stepped on. And no shoes in the house, that totally messes with your poodle Shuffle!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

You mean like this? Seems dangerous. Lol
https://youtu.be/Io4fxdBEApc

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> You mean like this? Seems dangerous. Lol
> https://youtu.be/Io4fxdBEApc
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


Lol, no not at all! But that reminds me, make sure to teach him that humans do sometimes suddenly back-up! I came awful close to nailing Trulee a few times that way - had to make myself stumble to the side to avoid breaking her!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm waiting for the day I dislocate both shoulders pinwheeling for balance. Actually did that a few minutes ago. Lol That will be fun explaining to my chiropractor. Although, after 3 years, nothing I do seems to surprise him anymore. ? we play hard. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I'm waiting for the day I dislocate both shoulders pinwheeling for balance. Actually did that a few minutes ago. Lol That will be fun explaining to my chiropractor. Although, after 3 years, nothing I do seems to surprise him anymore. ? we play hard.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk



OMG please don't do that! If you make it your business to purposely teach him to keep out from underfoot he will learn quickly. It was my mistake, I forgot to teach Trulee about backing up - I was standing in front of a closet looking for something, and when I stepped back, there she was under my foot ?


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have actually kicked Lola and felt so bad (gave her hugs) because she darted in front of me as I went across the floor. It seems like she is slower now that she's closer to 8 years old. She was a lot faster at getting out of my way until lately, so we have to always watch out more. Which makes me wonder since I'm looking for a black female maybe I should think about a mini or oversized toy since their bigger and easier to know where their at.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kathy09 said:


> I have actually kicked Lola and felt so bad (gave her hugs) because she darted in front of me as I went across the floor. It seems like she is slower now that she's closer to 8 years old. She was a lot faster at getting out of my way until lately, so we have to always watch out more. Which makes me wonder since I'm looking for a black female maybe I should think about a mini or oversized toy since their bigger and easier to know where their at.



I am not sure that it has that much to do with size, just a matter of you learning to walk a bit slower, more cautiously, and the dog's learning to stay out of the way of human feet. I don't think that I could kick Timi or Teaka if I tried, they have learned their lessons well. Just think, had Lola been bigger, it might have resulted in you falling over/on top of her rather than kicking her!
When I get a new puppy I always Shuffle into them on purpose so that they learn to avoid my feet, I just forgot to teach Trulee about steps back!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

The cat bell works good for me, but they stay out of my feets way, LOL


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Congrats on a new pup BK. I didn't see this thread until today. I am sorry that it brought up a sore issue from the past. I also googled dalin poodles as well and saw the past discussion. I can see it from both sides. If the reports are falsified or if there really is abuse. I do see a lot of value to personal testimony from tinypoodle. BK, I hope she is right about the situation and you will have a wonderful puppy in the end. Please do keep us posted with photos and pictures.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> The puppy is very refined looking to my amateur eye and has had all the health testing. I'm happy for BK and am looking forward to to stories of the Toy on the farm.


Just out of curiosity, how do you know the parents have had all health testing? Do we know the "registered" names of the parents (I say registered in quotes, since this breeder can no longer register dogs AKC)? Registered names are the kings to the OFA registry, where testing results can be confirmed.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Oh, is it time for our semi-annual Dalin debate again? And here I haven't even put up my debate-lights. What a shame. (Seriously, though, I understand everyone's passion but maybe just post a link to the old threads or tell people to google it if nothing new has happened since last time.)

Anyway, I'm jealous - I've been dying for a silver toy, but it's going to be a looooooong time before I can get one. You'll have to post a 52 Week Thread for me!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lisasgirl said:


> Oh, is it time for our semi-annual Dalin debate again? And here I haven't even put up my debate-lights. What a shame. (Seriously, though, I understand everyone's passion but maybe just post a link to the old threads or tell people to google it if nothing new has happened since last time.)
> 
> Anyway, I'm jealous - I've been dying for a silver toy, but it's going to be a looooooong time before I can get one. You'll have to post a 52 Week Thread for me!


I would think you, as someone who rescued your dogs, would care about animal welfare and see why this debate will go on forever (as long as TinyPoodles is around, anyway). If you want a silver toy, there are ethical breeders out there you could purchase your dog from.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> I would think you, as someone who rescued your dogs, would care about animal welfare and see why this debate will go on forever (as long as TinyPoodles is around, anyway). If you want a silver toy, there are ethical breeders out there you could purchase your dog from.


I do care about animal welfare, but I also think that if everything has already been said on the topic then directing people to where they can do the appropriate research ought to be enough. Going in circles just doesn't help after a certain point. I could also start a conversation about meat animals every time it comes up, but sometimes I just want to enjoy talking with people. 

My eventual toy will come from a different breeder, but I'm going to enjoy watching a poodle grow up regardless - especially a little silver, and especially if it makes a good person happy.

(To be clear, my earlier post was meant to be light-hearted and not snarky, but I can see how it might not have come off that way. Sorry.)


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Lisasgirl I completely understand what you are saying, making nice talk and learning is why I'm here, but my conscious won't allow me the luxury. I also understand that other people have come to a different conclusion than me about Dalin kennels, that's ok, but please respect that I am allowed to speak for those who can not. Yes, I would have preferred it wasn't on borderkelpies thread of course. I do not wish to hurt her, but given the choice I choose the defenceless.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Lisasgirl I completely understand what you are saying, making nice talk and learning is why I'm here, but my conscious won't allow me the luxury. I also understand that other people have come to a different conclusion than me about Dalin kennels, that's ok, but please respect that I am allowed to speak for those who can not. Yes, I would have preferred it wasn't on borderkelpies thread of course. I do not wish to hurt her, but given the choice I choose the defenceless.



OMG I hate that phrase "I speak for those who cannot" - who the heck appointed you as the spokesperson of dogs that you have never met, laid, eyes upon, and know nothing about! I once had a young Vet say that to me about MY 12 year old poodle - she actually had the audacity to believe that she could speak for MY dog of 12 years better than I could, and though not quite that bad, all of you cyber animal spokespersons are along the same continuum. You ignore the words of people like Stormy, BK, and myself who actually know how those dogs live and are cared for and instead appoint yourselves, who have ZERO firsthand knowledge as spokespersons for them - I repeat, what audacity! You are all a bunch of frauds! If there was a sincere one amongst you and you actually read the previous threads in full then you know that is was the the shelter system in VA that horrifically neglected those dogs, and yet not a one of you has spoken a word or lifted a finger to do anything about it. Shame on you, inappropriately projecting all of your anger on a wonderful breeder who takes great care of her dogs and ignoring the horrific abuse committed by the VA shelter system. Did you know that the first of several Poodles that they killed died right in Lynn's driveway locked in one of those metal boxes left in the blazing sun as they conducted their raid? Did you know that they had to call Lynn in to find one of her dogs that they allowed to escape into the woods behind the shelter? Fortunately it came running right up to her when it heard her call for it. Did you know that several more dogs died there of starvation before they were finally released to rescue encased in cocoons of filthy mats after being kept in outdoor runs , hosed down with water several times a day and left to air dry without every being touched with a brush or clipper for months? It might be harder to prove today because usually they sell their dogs off to a research lab before they get into such bad shape (yes you heard that right), but the type of neglect that the dogs in their care were subjected to was plainly evident in the Dalin dogs because of the length of time that they spent there. So which of you animal spokespersons is going to step up and do something about the VA shelter system house of horrors? Waiting with bated breath to see if a single one of you is going to speak up for dogs who actually need your help! I would be so pleasantly surprised if even one of you would contemplate stepping up and doing something to stop actual abuse - it is oh so much easier to sit behind your computer screen and attack an innocent woman with perfectly happy well cared for dogs and then pat yourself on the back for a "job well done", isn't it!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Verve, I don't know if the puppy has had all the health tests. I would take that bet and I am not a betting person. Do you see any discernible flaws in structure? Let's leave it at that.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lisasgirl said:


> Oh, is it time for our semi-annual Dalin debate again? And here I haven't even put up my debate-lights. What a shame. (Seriously, though, I understand everyone's passion but maybe just post a link to the old threads or tell people to google it if nothing new has happened since last time.)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm jealous - I've been dying for a silver toy, but it's going to be a looooooong time before I can get one. You'll have to post a 52 Week Thread for me!



Thanks for the injection of humor, but I don't see why anybody should even have posted a link to that mess on a thread meant to celebrate a new puppies arrival.
Does BK not have the right to be proud of her dog and the breeder that he came from without somebody saying that they don't think that she should be? Where else on this forum does somebody put up a brag post about their poodle and others interject to say your dog's breeder is bad? Nowhere, that's where, because that is completely inappropriate behavior, and it should not be tolerated against the proud owners of Dalin Poodles anymore than it should be tolerated against anyone else!
In keeping with the rules of behavior of this forum, every single post on this thread referencing Dalin in a negative light, and all responses to them should be removed.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> Verve, I don't know if the puppy has had all the health tests. I would take that bet and I am not a betting person. Do you see any discernible flaws in structure? Let's leave it at that.


I would bet not. Just my opinion, of course. And you can't tell by looking at a puppy if it's going to develop health problems. 



Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks for the injection of humor, but I don't see why anybody should even have posted a link to that mess on a thread meant to celebrate a new puppies arrival.
> Does BK not have the right to be proud of her dog and the breeder that he came from without somebody saying that they don't think that she should be? Where else on this forum does somebody put up a brag post about their poodle and others interject to say your dog's breeder is bad? Nowhere, that's where, because that is completely inappropriate behavior, and it should not be tolerated against the proud owners of Dalin Poodles anymore than it should be tolerated against anyone else!
> In keeping with the rules of behavior of this forum, every single post on this thread referencing Dalin in a negative light, and all responses to them should be removed.


Sorry, TP, you are not dictator of this forum


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Tiny poodles you are so angry towards anyone who has a different opinion from your own, and nobody appointed me to anything. I do not attack you or your beliefs, I'm saying mine are different from yours. There are new people whom join this forum everyday, and they have a right to hear both sides. When you returned to pf I welcomed you, but it's "my opinion" you returned armed and on a mission to disrupt pf. I believe the majority of members here agree with my opinion of Dalin Poodles, whether they want to air that opinion or not is entirely their decision. I'm quite sure no breeders here have had "a raid" done on their premises.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Caddy said:


> Tiny poodles you are so angry towards anyone who has a different opinion from your own, and nobody appointed me to anything. I do not attack you or your beliefs, I'm saying mine are different from yours. There are new people whom join this forum everyday, and they have a right to hear both sides. When you returned to pf I welcomed you, but* it's "my opinion" you returned armed and on a mission to disrupt pf.* I believe the majority of members here agree with my opinion of Dalin Poodles, whether they want to air that opinion or not is entirely their decision. I'm quite sure no breeders here have had "a raid" done on their premises.


Absolutely. The forum was really peaceful during the time she was banned.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

lisasgirl said:


> Oh, is it time for our semi-annual Dalin debate again? And here I haven't even put up my debate-lights. What a shame. (Seriously, though, I understand everyone's passion but maybe just post a link to the old threads or tell people to google it if nothing new has happened since last time.)
> 
> Anyway, I'm jealous - I've been dying for a silver toy, but it's going to be a looooooong time before I can get one. You'll have to post a 52 Week Thread for me!


Lisasgirl, it is not the semi-annual Dalin debate. Tiny Poodles starts it all over again each time she posts extolling only the "virtues" of Dalin. Yes, it is unfortunate that the forum member that bought a Dalin puppy got caught up in it. Why she bought a Dalin puppy is her own choice, maybe she drank the Dalin Kool-Aid, who knows. But, if Tiny Poodles is going to continue to post on here as she usually does claiming that Dalin is the toy poodle breeder of the century and use the Wizard of Oz defense - pay no attention to the convictions behind the curtain - then she opens herself up to those of us who choose to offer rebuttals and evidence to the contrary. If Tiny Poodles wants to put her side out there and defend it, then it is only right that those of us who dissent should be able to post our opinions. Tiny Poodles has"shilled" oops promoted Dalin poodles for sale in many online Facebook venues - Fans of Apricot Poodles, AKC/UKC Poodles For Sale, For Sale Toy Poodles Of All Colors, etc. The "greeder", oops breeder has already expanded her kennels at her new location. 

Here is text from a post in 12/2016 from an unhappy Dalin puppy buyer "I purchased a toy for $1,500 (unregistered). Found out from the vet that she has an infestation of ear mites and it has damaged one of her ears. I addressed it on the Dalin group and was kicked off. The breeder Lynn Derosa would not even return any messages or phone calls to resolve the matter. And come to find out, neither parents were champions as I was told from Lynn. Plus the original pup I was going to get was $1,500. The one I ended up picking up when I went was supposed to be $1,200. She did not refund the $300. The ear mites are not the end of the world but I also have 3 other poodles! Ear mites are contagious and now I'm having to pay for precautionary measures for my other 3." 

In addition to several questionable issues above - ear mites, lack of response from the "greeder", oops breeder, possible misrepresentation of parent's titles, I invite any recent Dalin puppy buyers to let us know if their pups are eligible to registered by the AKC. TP, are Timee and Trulee AKC registerable?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> I would bet not. Just my opinion, of course. And you can't tell by looking at a puppy if it's going to develop health problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The forum has rules and they are not being enforced on this thread.
Oh, and for anybody with a conscience there are social rules that are not being adhered to either.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh so many lies from you people, I would have to spend my entire night speaking to each one, and I just have much better things to do with my time. Don't strain yourselves patting yourself on the back, you have done nothing.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh my gosh so many lies from you people, I would have to spend my entire night speaking to each one, and I just have much better things to do with my time. Don't strain yourselves patting yourself on the back, you have done nothing.


Umm, TP, interesting that you can spend lots and lots of time promoting Dalin, but when you get asked to respond to challenges you suddenly decide that you don't want to spend your entire night speaking to each one and have much better things to do with your time. One of my questions should be super easy for you to answer and not take more than a minute of your time, much less your entire night. Are Timee and Trulee AKC registerable? All it takes is yes or no, right?


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't agree, so TP isn't the only one. And I believe I am the ONLY one here who has actually been to Lynn's place. So why don't the rest of you haters give it a rest, because you know nothing of what you are alleging.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks for the injection of humor, but I don't see why anybody should even have posted a link to that mess on a thread meant to celebrate a new puppies arrival.
> Does BK not have the right to be proud of her dog and the breeder that he came from without somebody saying that they don't think that she should be? Where else on this forum does somebody put up a brag post about their poodle and others interject to say your dog's breeder is bad? Nowhere, that's where, because that is completely inappropriate behavior, and it should not be tolerated against the proud owners of Dalin Poodles anymore than it should be tolerated against anyone else!
> In keeping with the rules of behavior of this forum, every single post on this thread referencing Dalin in a negative light, and all responses to them should be removed.


And so then you believe that only your posts referencing Dalin in a positive light should remain?


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Eclipse said:


> lisasgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, is it time for our semi-annual Dalin debate again? And here I haven't even put up my debate-lights. What a shame. (Seriously, though, I understand everyone's passion but maybe just post a link to the old threads or tell people to google it if nothing new has happened since last time.)
> ...


So, why do you care if someone else's dog is registerable? It's really NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS! That is between puppy owner and Lynn, not you. Oh, and ear mites are not the end of the world, if that was even the case. Perhaps the puppy owner should have addressed her issue directly with Lynn before bringing it up in a Facebook group publically? If you want to get results, insulting someone in a public manner is not the way to go about it. (hint hint)


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

If you read the post from the unhappy buyer it appears she did address with Lynn and got nowhere which is why she posted publically. And I question why a responsible breeder would not have known her puppies had ear mites? TP has commented on this forum numerous times about how long her breeder keeps pups before they go to new owners. One would assume, then, since they are poodles the breeder would have done FFT and baths several times at least before they went to new owners. Dogs with ear mites have signs that should not be missed by an experienced poodle breeder doing groomings - odor, discharge, inflammation, etc. As far as registration, I don't care one way or another whether someone else's dog is registerable, I am just pointing out that as far as I know this breeder is currently not allowed to register dogs with the AKC.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

stormey916 said:


> So, why do you care if someone else's dog is registerable?* It's really NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS!* That is between puppy owner and Lynn, not you. Oh, and ear mites are not the end of the world, if that was even the case. Perhaps the puppy owner should have addressed her issue directly with Lynn before bringing it up in a Facebook group publically? If you want to get results, insulting someone in a public manner is not the way to go about it. (hint hint)


Ouch! Pretty please... can we use our inside voices? Eclipse isn't deaf. 

Actually, that (registration) _also_ is open to the public. Anyone can go on the kennel club's website for that information, thereby _making_ it anyone's business, even Eclipses. And they can go on the AKC's records to see their report on suspensions and other types of penalties. So nothing is falsified. Then there are the court records, of course...also verifiable. So, whether or not someone's _opinion_ here is that she's so innocent, that is irrelevant. The facts are that she _was_ investigated, then arrested, found guilty and convicted in a jury trial. That's what the facts are. Anyone can pretend it didn't happen and spin themselves into lala land, burying their heads in the sand. And whether or not you think she's AOK is also irrelevant. The fact is she broke the law.

To keep grasping on that silly notion that if someone wasn't there, then it didn't happen is really lame attempt at denial. I should think something better could be thought up. I wasn't there when Charles Manson killed all those people. But I'm pretty sure it happened. I wasn't there for the sinking of the Titanic but I believe it happened. For real. I wasn't there when there was a crash on I-5 yesterday but I heard about it from someone else and saw the traffic backed up. I think it really happened but if I went by some of yours and TP's logic, then it didn't happen or might not have happened. Are some of you looking at this like...if a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make a sound? Is that in line with your logic here? 



> Perhaps the puppy owner should have addressed her issue directly with Lynn before bringing it up in a Facebook group publically? If you want to get results, insulting someone in a public manner is not the way to go about it. (hint hint)


Perhaps Lynn should have given the puppy the ear drops while in her care and given the customer the medication or paid for a vet visit for this which the puppy had from the kennel. 




> If you want to get results, insulting someone in a public manner is not the way to go about it. (hint hint)


This statement from you fascinates me. 

Okay, carry on...


_I was typing when your post was already up Eclipse. So you covered what I didn't say as succinctly about the ear mites and all. _


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

BK...I know you dislike me now that I've posted my feelings about your breeder. And I honestly hated to do it. I like you, always have. And I do want you to be happy and I picture your big smile when you get your puppy and that makes me smile too and just thinking about it is making me a little teary because I know how precious these little dumplings are...how innocent and how much joy they bring into our lives. And I want you to have that joy. You've had a lot on your plate at times and I want you to have a reprieve and some fun. You deserve it. I do want that for you and you will feel that. 

I hate that I felt so extraordinarily compelled to write what I did. I hate it because I know it's not nice to mar your thread. But how could I...tell me this. How could I or anyone like me believe in something so strongly, be so positive just turn a blind eye and walk past? How could anyone expect anyone who feels so passionate about little puppies to not be shocked by your choosing to go to this huge kennel for a dog? Dogs are not like buying a herd of longhorns. They shouldn't be raised in a big kennel with so many dogs they can not possibly, not even mathematically... be taken proper care of. 

Why does anyone expect me or anyone who feels as I do to keep silent? Start another thread? But it's relevant to _this_ thread. This breeder and other puppy mills or kennels resembling mills or byb's should not be supported. Purchasing, advertising for, promoting a breeder who had these run ins with the AKC, the law etc is not right. 

So you see my dilemma don't you? I came here not to insult or hurt you. That was never my intent, as I said before. But I can not in all good consciousness keep silent. It would be like watching someone on the street getting mugged and ignoring them, not trying to help in some way. Dogs are completely at our mercy and it is our duty to try and prevent any kind of cruelty to them or any animal. Or children or abused women. It's our duty. So for those of you who are trying to shut down those of us who have these kinds of morals, forget it. You're not going to succeed.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > So, why do you care if someone else's dog is registerable?* It's really NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS!* That is between puppy owner and Lynn, not you. Oh, and ear mites are not the end of the world, if that was even the case. Perhaps the puppy owner should have addressed her issue directly with Lynn before bringing it up in a Facebook group publically? If you want to get results, insulting someone in a public manner is not the way to go about it. (hint hint)
> ...


Ok, so comparing this to Charles Manson murders or the Titanic tragedy is where I remove myself from this silly discussion. You ladies are way out of line and you know it. Being able to look things up on the internet and leading a smear. Ampaign and witch hunt just shows what type of people you really are. 

Oh, and before I go- ear mites happen - it's not a tragedy. It happens to private pets, kennels, zoos, shelters. They can come from anywhere- cats included. Certainly not worthy of slandering Lynn. Again, you weren't there. Secondly, twelve week old puppies should not be bathed several times by that age. Ridiculous! 
And last, only I have been to Lynns of all of you women. So stop spreading lies about a place you haven't been.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> BK...I know you dislike me now that I've posted my feelings about your breeder. And I honestly hated to do it. I like you, always have. And I do want you to be happy and I picture your big smile when you get your puppy and that makes me smile too and just thinking about it is making me a little teary because I know how precious these little dumplings are...how innocent and how much joy they bring into our lives. And I want you to have that joy. You've had a lot on your plate at times and I want you to have a reprieve and some fun. You deserve it. I do want that for you and you will feel that.
> 
> I hate that I felt so extraordinarily compelled to write what I did. I hate it because I know it's not nice to mar your thread. But how could I...tell me this. How could I or anyone like me believe in something so strongly, be so positive just turn a blind eye and walk past? How could anyone expect anyone who feels so passionate about little puppies to not be shocked by your choosing to go to this huge kennel for a dog? Dogs are not like buying a herd of longhorns. They shouldn't be raised in a big kennel with so many dogs they can not possibly, not even mathematically... be taken proper care of.
> 
> ...


please, please stop talking now. Oh Lord, no puppies are being hurt, or beat up, no tragedy is happening that you need to fix! You are just trying to make yourself feel better for being so unkind to BK's announcement and now you are trying to justify what you did. Believe me, everything is just fine at Lynns place!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow. I was not comparing the two crimes. Sheesh! That went over your head I see. Let me try to explain. The point was that although I wasn't there and a lot of people weren't there, it still happened and it's verifiable by public record. You don't have to be somewhere to know that something happened. That's why I also used the example of the accident on I-5. If that were the case...that everyone has to be everywhere that something happens or it didn't happen or it can not be known to have happened, then...did the tree fall in the forest? Wait a minute...


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Wow. I was not comparing the two crimes. Sheesh! That went over your head I see. Let me try to explain. The point was that although I wasn't there and a lot of people weren't there, it still happened and it's verifiable by public record. You don't have to be somewhere to know that something happened. That's why I also used the example of the accident on I-5. If that were the case...that everyone has to be everywhere that something happens or it didn't happen or it can not be known to have happened, then...did the tree fall in the forest? Wait a minute...


Nothing went over my head, but the meme proves my point- that you are not a nice person. And you know it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

stormey916 said:


> please, please stop talking now. Oh Lord, no puppies are being hurt, or beat up, no tragedy is happening that you need to fix! You are just trying to make yourself feel better for being so unkind to BK's announcement and now you are trying to justify what you did. Believe me, everything is just fine at Lynns place!



Please stop telling me what I'm doing, thinking, feeling or should or shouldn't do. You don't know me at all. You just joined this forum. Wow just wow. I will state my opinion and my feelings. And no, I do not believe you. Proof is proof. And I will always do what I can for animals wherever I can. And if that means trying to stop or slow down mass production of dogs by making potential puppy buyers who are receptive aware, then I'll keep on doing it. So, please stand back. You're getting too aggressive.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

stormey916 said:


> Nothing went over my head, but the meme proves my point- that you are not a nice person. And you know it.


Reported


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > please, please stop talking now. Oh Lord, no puppies are being hurt, or beat up, no tragedy is happening that you need to fix! You are just trying to make yourself feel better for being so unkind to BK's announcement and now you are trying to justify what you did. Believe me, everything is just fine at Lynns place!
> ...


Oh, I'm stating my opinion as well. Is there a rule I'm not aware of that newcomers are to just sit back and not speak up? I didn't read that anywhere. And just as you think you are somehow "saving puppies" there are people like me who actually know the breeder in question, been to her home and have first hand knowledge of her and her poodles. And we have every right to disagree with what you and a couple others are spreading. Im sorry that you don't like that, but it's the truth. So unfortunately I can't "stand back". I am in no way an aggressive person, just don't like public smear campaigns. I'm sorry


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I was trying to make a little light hearted joke because of my silly, confusing sentence. And I thought the gif was funny and silly. Sorry that you didn't get that either. I'm an incredibly nice person actually. But your feelings are your problem, not mine. And I'm sorry you have those icky feelings inside you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

No, there's no rule about that. But it is an unspoken etiquette of sorts to tread a little lightly at first until you ease into a forum. It's just good form and most commonly practiced. But as you wish. Carry on.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> BK...I know you dislike me now that I've posted my feelings about your breeder. And I honestly hated to do it. I like you, always have. And I do want you to be happy and I picture your big smile when you get your puppy and that makes me smile too and just thinking about it is making me a little teary because I know how precious these little dumplings are...how innocent and how much joy they bring into our lives. And I want you to have that joy. You've had a lot on your plate at times and I want you to have a reprieve and some fun. You deserve it. I do want that for you and you will feel that.
> 
> I hate that I felt so extraordinarily compelled to write what I did. I hate it because I know it's not nice to mar your thread. But how could I...tell me this. How could I or anyone like me believe in something so strongly, be so positive just turn a blind eye and walk past? How could anyone expect anyone who feels so passionate about little puppies to not be shocked by your choosing to go to this huge kennel for a dog? Dogs are not like buying a herd of longhorns. They shouldn't be raised in a big kennel with so many dogs they can not possibly, not even mathematically... be taken proper care of.
> 
> ...


Well said poodlebeguild, I am also torn with my feelings for borderkelpie and what I feel is the right thing to do. Why would I or anyone else subject ourselves to this if we didn't feel compelled. The silence from this forum disturbs me, that is the reason injustices of any kind thrive.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I was trying to make a little light hearted joke because of my silly, confusing sentence. And I thought the gif was funny and silly. Sorry that you didn't get that either. I'm an incredibly nice person actually. But your feelings are your problem, not mine. And I'm sorry you have those icky feelings inside you.


Now, that is funny, made me laugh! I can only say what I tell my son, "a joke is when both people laugh." So, no, posting a meme insinuating that I am too dumb to get you're point would not be a lighthearted joke. Or a way to treat a new member either, I'd guess. The only icky thing in my heart right now is reading how you and your friends treat Lynn DeRosa. Have a good evening.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

stormey916 said:


> Oh, I'm stating my opinion as well. Is there a rule I'm not aware of that newcomers are to just sit back and not speak up? I didn't read that anywhere. And just as you think you are somehow "saving puppies" there are people like me who actually know the breeder in question, been to her home and have first hand knowledge of her and her poodles. And we have every right to disagree with what you and a couple others are spreading. Im sorry that you don't like that, but it's the truth. So unfortunately I can't "stand back". I am in no way an aggressive person, *just don't like public smear campaigns. I'm sorry*



Did you tell that to the judge and jury?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

stormey916 said:


> Now, that is funny, made me laugh! I can only say what I tell my son, "a joke is when both people laugh." So, no, posting a meme insinuating that I am too dumb to get you're point would not be a lighthearted joke. Or a way to treat a new member either, I'd guess. The only icky thing in my heart right now is reading how you and your friends treat Lynn DeRosa. Have a good evening.



You missed it yet again. That meme was suppose to be me...as I'm writing that silly sentence that went on and on and didn't make very much sense. I went back to read it as I was writing and decided to forget trying to make a good sentence and just changed the whole tack. That was me being confused. I was making fun of myself because that's my sense of humor I guess. Holy moly. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Well said poodlebeguild, I am also torn with my feelings for borderkelpie and what I feel is the right thing to do. Why would I or anyone else subject ourselves to this if we didn't feel compelled. * The silence from this forum disturbs me, that is the reason injustices of any kind thrive.*


Yes it disturbs me too. And it is also disturbing that someone we don't know expects us to necessarily believe that she or he was at this kennel. If it's cleaned up and she's got fewer dogs than she did when she got busted and doesn't get too many again, great. More power to her. She's paid her debt. But that doesn't change what did happen, what are the facts and great caution should be used if looking at this breeder for a dog. These promoters/advertisers, what have you... (could be the breeder herself for all I know) seem to ignore the evidence and expect everyone to think that same way. 



Well, I'm done...said all I can. 

Gee...that's what I said before, isn't it.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Reported


Good,because I had already reported you comments talking down to me as well as the meme. So the admins hopefully will have some context.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You mean you still don't get it??????? The meme joke? Oh well. I presume the admin will get it. I'm a fun lovin' gal and can make fun of my own self. Why you assumed it was all about you, I'll never know. :alberteinstein:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Wow. I was not comparing the two crimes. Sheesh! That went over your head I see. Let me try to explain. The point was that although I wasn't there and a lot of people weren't there, it still happened and it's verifiable by public record. You don't have to be somewhere to know that something happened. That's why I also used the example of the accident on I-5.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay, now....do you see that sentence that is in red, block letters and in the quote box? Read it. See how bad a sentence it is...how confusing it is? It doesn't make much sense, does it. I was going somewhere with it in the beginning but it just didn't get there. You can see where I gave up trying to make a good sentence, one that made sense so I stuck in the remark about the tree falling, deciding if it's not going to make sense, then let's really make it awkward and silly. And then I decided to stick in that picture because I was laughing at myself how crazy that sentence was turning out. I said to myself, "Self..." I said. This is how you feel so why don't you put that gif in there of that funny girl. 

Do you get it? Isn't it funny?


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Yes it disturbs me too. And it is also disturbing that someone we don't know expects us to necessarily believe that she or he was at this kennel. If it's cleaned up and she's got fewer dogs than she did when she got busted and doesn't get too many again, great. More power to her. She's paid her debt. But that doesn't change what did happen, what are the facts and great caution should be used if looking at this breeder for a dog. These promoters/advertisers, what have you... (could be the breeder herself for all I know) seem to ignore the evidence and expect everyone to think that same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poodlebeguiled- you private messaged me, I showed you a photo of my four poodles, and told you I live in Florida and am a groomer and woman business owner. Why would you insinuate I am Lynn DeRosa in disguise or paid/compensated by her or anyone else? Where does this come from? I told you I've been to Lynns, and will be going back again. I love the lifetime of hard work she's contributed to toy poodles as a breed. And she is genuinely a great and loving person. Please take that at face value. Why do you choose to not accept what is said, and seem to be paranoid that someone who has different opinion must be a fraud or liar! It's simply not the case. 
Now, you said she "paid her debt". If you feel that way, why not stop the hatred? Maybe all that you've got to prove isnt based on actual facts. Please think it over.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Okay, now....do you see that sentence that is in red, block letters and in the quote box? Read it. See how bad a sentence it is...how confusing it is? It doesn't make much sense, does it. I was going somewhere with it in the beginning but it just didn't get there. You can see where I gave up trying to make a good sentence, one that made sense so I stuck in the remark about the tree falling, deciding if it's not going to make sense, then let's really make it awkward and silly. And then I decided to stick in that picture because I was laughing at myself how crazy that sentence was turning out. I said to myself, "Self..." I said. This is how you feel so why don't you put that gif in there of that funny girl.
> 
> Do you get it? Isn't it funny?


Yes, I understand what you are explaining. I think because the beginning of the paragraph started with "it went over you're head" I focused on that and that I wasn't bright enough to follow your thoughts. Thank you for the clarification


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You must be thinking of someone else. I didn't get anything telling me you lived in Florida or that you're a groomer or anything else except these same kinds of insults. But hey, that's okay. Have it your way. Oh and by the way, pm's are not to be brought onto the threads. _That's_ a rule. So you should probably stop baiting me.

You don't know what is in my heart. I don't hate anyone. Hate is a very strong word. I just think people who get busted for cruelty to animals should not be supported. And should be stopped from any repeats. That's all. I'm not exactly alone in that opinion. Like I said, if she's cleaned up her place since that time and the animals aren't in huge number, great. I would be the first to admire such a change for the better. But TP said she _does_ have loads of dogs because TP thinks (incorrectly) that the only good breeders _need_ to own and house at their place of business or residence as many dogs as Dalin does. 

I'm done playing in your sandbox. I'm going to leave BK alone now and let her dream about her puppy.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

stormey916 said:


> Yes, I understand what you are explaining. I think because the beginning of the paragraph started with "it went over you're head" I focused on that and that I wasn't bright enough to follow your thoughts. Thank you for the clarification



Be not afraid. Things go over my head all the time. In fact, I'm getting quite addled. It is not a crime to be addled. I am not ashamed. I'm just old sort of. So while I'm at it....being addled, I might as well have some fun with it. That's my way of thinking anyhow. I try not to always take myself too seriously. 




Well...I'm almost done.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Some post mentioned AKC, I had 2 five pounds Tara and Jasmine they were not registered, they were my 2 and 5th poodle, and Tara was just fine, lived to be 15. Jasmine I found a home for as 4 was too many (I did not charge for the dog just wanted a good home). All my other are were and are AKC and not a bit of difference int the dogs. It would not bother me if they were or they were not AKC


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Zooeysmom,
You are so right, peaceful and friendly for a few months.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll also add my opinion that Lynn Derosa doesn't deserve to breed dogs ever again. I don't feel she paid her dues. What dues did she pay?? Do y'all think Michael Vick should be allowed to have dogs now?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> I'll also add my opinion that Lynn Derosa doesn't deserve to breed dogs ever again. I don't feel she paid her dues. What dues did she pay?? Do y'all think Michael Vick should be allowed to have dogs now?


I guess you have a point there. I was trying to be generous and forgiving. But I've been a little on the fence there in that regard. I guess the fact that she had run-ins, got in trouble multiple times, not just one slip-up says something about her persistence in mass producing dogs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> Some post mentioned AKC, I had 2 five pounds Tara and Jasmine they were not registered, they were my 2 and 5th poodle, and Tara was just fine, lived to be 15. Jasmine I found a home for as 4 was too many (I did not charge for the dog just wanted a good home). All my other are were and are AKC and not a bit of difference int the dogs. It would not bother me if they were or they were not AKC



You're right Glory, in that a registered dog does not indicate that it's _necessarily_ more healthy or anything EXCEPT that when a breeder use to have registered show dogs and now she can not register them because the most prestigious kennel club in America discovered directly how she kept dogs, they ousted her from their club and the record keeping is no longer officially accounted for from that time onward. 

There are rules, minimum requirements, accepted husbandry of dogs that members need to adhere to if they want to stay in good standing with the AKC. When there is a gross violation, that breeder is deemed by the AKC to be unfit for such a kennel club as theirs. So, the fact that she can not any longer resister her puppies _in and of itself_ speaks volumes. Additionally, registration is of value in that it tracks officially a puppy's ancestry, the pedigree, which allows other breeders to help plan their program, keeps track of facts that assist in keeping our purebred dogs homogeneous. It is not the end all but without these records it would be much easier to lose that uniformity by breeders that do what byb do... breed haphazardly with no one to answer to. It would be easier for them. In other words, belonging to a kennel club like the AKC, having registration available for a breeder's puppies does have some real value for purebred dogs, purchasers of them and breeders all over the world to assist in making their breeding programs better. Of course, some of this is in theory or more accurately, some of it isn't practiced right... and some still pertains. But there is a lot of corruption I believe within the AKC. It's too bad because things could be made better for purebred dogs.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> Verve, I don't know if the puppy has had all the health tests. I would take that bet and I am not a betting person. Do you see any discernible flaws in structure? Let's leave it at that.


Puppies should get a vet check before they leave, but I was speaking of testing the parents. Toy poodle breeding stock should have the the Optigen DNA test for PRA, an annual eye exam for other eye problems, and patellas checked. This is a search on Dalin in OFA, sorted by date. Note that most of the dogs that come up in the search are not poodles. The most recent record for a toy poodle is a patella check from 2011. I would expect to see multiple OFA records for each dog used for breeding, so in the case of Dalin, hundreds of records. 

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

"...because many of these parasites are highly contagious, dogs kept in crowded living conditions, such as boarding kennels, animal shelters and pet stores, have a greater chance of becoming infested." - Dog Mite Infestation | Tiny Transparent Parasite

Or puppy mill-type breeders. Seriously, the only time I've ever come across a dog with mites was one I rescued from a disgusting L.A. animal shelter. None of our dogs from breeders have ever had them (or any other parasites).


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> "...because many of these parasites are highly contagious, dogs kept in crowded living conditions, such as boarding kennels, animal shelters and pet stores, have a greater chance of becoming infested." - Dog Mite Infestation | Tiny Transparent Parasite
> 
> Or puppy mill-type breeders. Seriously, the only time I've ever come across a dog with mites was one I rescued from a disgusting L.A. animal shelter. None of our dogs from breeders have ever had them (or any other parasites).


Same here Zooeysmom. Not even my byb Chihuahuas came with mites. Of course she didn't have a particularly large number of dogs and they were housed inside the house. Mites are a miserable thing. I wonder what they're any good for.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ugh, I know that I said I would stay off this thread but FYI for all you mite detectives,that woman who had other dogs did not take her puppy to the Vet and find ear mites until 13 days after she brought the puppy home so either the puppy caught them on her watch or she is an atrocious owner who watched her puppy suffer for almost two weeks before bringing it to the Vet. Since neither of my Dalin puppies came with ear mites or any kind of parasite you know which one I think it is.
And FYI, I have copies of PM's with her proving that she was well aware before visiting Lynn in her lovely home (yes I have pictures and video of her happily playing with puppies at Lynn's place) that the puppy was not bred by Dalin, but from an oops litter that one of her customers had between her Dalin boy and her back yard breeder girl, so her saying that Lynn told her that the puppy was out of Champions is an utter lie. The puppies origins were well known in the group and I personally discussed it with the woman in PM's. instead of being upset with the woman who had not advised her that her older girl was unspayed, Lynn kindly offered to take and place the litter for her customer because the puppies were dying on the woman. It was a litter of seven and by the time that they got to Lynn there were four left, she managed to save three.

At any rate, today is a happy, happy day, and none of you witch hunters can take the smile off of my face ?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Tiny poodles you are so angry towards anyone who has a different opinion from your own, and nobody appointed me to anything. I do not attack you or your beliefs, I'm saying mine are different from yours. There are new people whom join this forum everyday, and they have a right to hear both sides. When you returned to pf I welcomed you, but* it's "my opinion" you returned armed and on a mission to disrupt pf. *I believe the majority of members here agree with my opinion of Dalin Poodles, whether they want to air that opinion or not is entirely their decision. I'm quite sure no breeders here have had "a raid" done on their premises.


This is a really good post and bears repeating. It really gets to the heart of things. 

Pf has indeed been a pretty peaceful place for the last few months. Suddenly it again has taken on a spammy/advertising-like atmosphere again and argumentative. Strange how that goes....appears to be above coincidence.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This forum feels dirty now. uke:


----------

